# رداً على جهل د. زغلول النجار ! هل هي "بَكّة" أم Ba/ca ?



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (16 أغسطس 2009)

*طالعنا الدكتور زغلول النجار صاحب مؤلفات الإعجاز الوهمي بالقرآن بتدليس جديد على كتابنا المقدس , ويريد لوي عنق النص العبراني كما يلوي عنق نصوص القرآن , ولكن يا زغلول يا نجار نسيت نقطة مهمة جداً , ألا وهي أن المسيحيين ليس كالمسلمين , يسمعون تدليسك ويقولون آمين! دون تحقق من مصداقية كلامك .*

*زعم الدكتور زغلول أن بالمزمور 84 من سفر المزامير ذُكر إسم "بكة" أي "مكة" مشيراً إلى مكة المكرمة !*

*مز 84: 6**عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعا.ايضا ببركات يغطون مورة*

*وهنا يعترض الدكتور ويقول أن كلمة بكاء تحرّيف في ترجمة الفانديك و إستشهد بالترجمات الإنجليزية والإسبانية حيث يقول أن الكلمة هي "بكة" وليس "وادي البكاء" !*

*هنا يظهر الجهل اللغوي وقواعد النطق باللغة الإنجليزية , يزعم الدكتور زغلول أنه حاصل على شهادات عُليا من جامعات إنجليزية , مما يوحي لنا بأنه ورع باللغة الإنجليزية .*

*ماذا يقول النص الإنجليزي :*

*PSA-84-6: Who passing through the valley of Baca make it a well; the rain also filleth the pools.*

*وهنا أسأل أي طالب مستجد في اللغة الإنجليزية , كيف تكتب كلمة "بَكّة" بالإنجليزية؟*

*لو سألنا طفل في كي جي تو سيقول , تكتب هكذا : "Bakkah" أليس كذلك؟*

*وهناك خطأ فادح آخر وقع فيه الدكتور الزغلول : حيث ان كلمة "بَكّة" تقلب "مَكّة" في اللغة العربية فقط , حسب اللهجة , وهذه ليس لها علاقة بالإنجليزية! فنجد أن أهل المغرب ينطقوها "مقة" وليس "مكة" , و أهل جنوب العراق والشام ينطقوها "بَكّة" ! فما علاقة اللهجات العربية بالنص الإنجليزي , حيث أن مكة عندما تُترجم للإنجليزية تكتب هكذ "Mecca" وليس "Ba/ca" .*

*هنا يظهر جهل الزغلول بقواعد اللغة العربية و الإنجليزية أيضاً *

*ونرى أن الدكتور تجاهل تماماً , النص العبري PSA-84-6 :אַשְׁרֵ֣י אָ֭דָם עֹֽוז־לֹ֥ו בָ֑ךְ מְ֝סִלֹּ֗ות בִּלְבָבָֽם׃ *

*בּכא الكلمة العبرية, **bâkâ**baw-kaw'*

*و التي معناها*

*A primitive root; to weep; generally to bemoan: - X at all, bewail, complain, make lamentation, X more, mourn, X sore, X with tears, weep*

*والتي تُعني : "البلسان" وهو نوع من الأشجار وهذا البلسان يحصلون عليه بجرح الشجرة بفأس فيخرج العصير من قشرتها فيتلقونه في أوانٍ خزفية.
والكلمة الأصلية وادي البكا= تشير كلمة البكا إلى البكاء فعلاً وقد تعني شجرة البلسان وهذا البلسان يستعمل كدواء للأمراض والجروح (أر22:8). *

*لذلك إستخدمت كلمة "وادي البكاء " كترجمة لكلمة "بكا" أو "Ba/Ca" التي تترجم أيضا "البلسان"*

*وهناك عدة تراجم تؤكد نفس المعنى :*

*الترجمة الكاثوليكية : إذا مروا بوادي البلسان جعلوا منه ينابيع وباكورة الأمطار تغمرهم بالبركات*

*ترجمة كتاب الحياة : وإذ يعبرون في وادي البكاء الجاف، يجعلونه ينابيع ماء، ويغمرهم المطر الخريفي بالبركات.*

*الترجمة المشتركة: يعبرون في وادي الجفاف،فيجعلونه عيون ماء، بل بركا يغمرها المطر*

*الفاندايـــــــــــــك  :  عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ*

*هذا كان إثبات جهل الزغلول بقواعد اللغة العربية و الإنجليزية !*

*لننتقل إلى نقطة أخرى , والسؤال الهام, أين هذا الوادي الذي يشير إليه المزمور؟*

*وادي البكاء هو طريق مؤدي لأورشليم. ولم يكن فيه آبار أولاً. فكان المسافر إلى أورشليم أثناء عبوره في هذا الوادي معرضاً للهلاك، إلا إذا حفر بئراً ليشرب، أو يحفرون حفراً لتستقبل مياه الأمطار، ويبدو أنهم حفروا هذه الحفر وتركوها تمتلئ بمياه الأمطار لمساعدة المسافرين. والكلمة الأصلية وادي البكا*

*وعندما نقرأ المزمور نلاحظ خط السير :*

*طوبى لاناس عزهم بك.طرق بيتك في قلوبهم.6 عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعا.ايضا ببركات يغطون مورة 7 يذهبون من قوة الى قوة.يرون قدام الله في صهيون 8 يا رب اله الجنود اسمع صلاتي واصغ يا اله يعقوب*

*فلماذا كل هذا التدليس حول لفظ يجهلة الدكتور الزغلول , ويكبرون الأخوة المسلمين الله أكبر , ذكر إسم مكة بالقرآن !*



*هذا كان بحثي في هذه النقطة , و إذا كان هناك إضافات أو تعديلات من المشرفين , فلا أمانع ذلك , هدفنا معرفة الحق وطريق الحق " تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم" *


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ العزيز Mr.Andraus.Jc
ردك هو مطابق و مكمل لما ذكرناه سابقاً بخصوص هذه الشبهة, الرابط التالي يحتوي على رد آخر فيه إعتراف من أخت مسيحية من أصل يهودي عن أصل الكلمة و معناها: وادي البكاء


----------



## Michael (17 أغسطس 2009)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3261 : تصحيح الرابط 
*​


----------



## سابور واسحق (17 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​

وهناك  بحث من اثنين سوف قدم لكم واحد  وممكن فيما بعد ارفع لكن بحث الاستاذ وحيد  


هل وادي البكاء هو مكة

:download:

http://www.coptic-apologetics.com/o...ll&id=1221133742&archive=&start_from=&ucat=3&​

سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (17 أغسطس 2009)

> الأخ العزيز Mr.Andraus.Jc
> ردك هو مطابق و مكمل لما ذكرناه سابقاً بخصوص هذه الشبهة, الرابط التالي يحتوي على رد آخر فيه إعتراف من أخت مسيحية من أصل يهودي عن أصل الكلمة و معناها: وادي البكاء



شكراً عزيزي روك , وهذا يؤكد حقيقية واحدة , جهل زغلول النجار باللغة العربية والأنجليزية في آن واحد

*وأحب أن أحيي هذا المنتدى على مجهوده ولكن عندي مشكلة في كتابة المواضيع , حيث أن نوع الخط متعب وتغيره متعب أيضاً لكي يظهر بالصورة التي أريدها الخط العادي [/**B]arial*


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ Mr.Andraus.Jc

بالنسبة لزغلول النجار فهو ليس أكثر من ناقل, نقل عن غيره بدون فحص أو بحث شخصي, لذلك تراه هو و أمثاله يسقطون و تسقط مواضيعهم الواهية بكل سهولة لإنها غير مبنية على حقائق بل على أوهام.

بالمناسبة قمت بتحديث واجهة إضافة المواضيع لعضويتك, الأن أنت تستعمل الواجهة المتطورة الأسهل إستخداماً في منتدى


----------



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا عزيزي روك كده أفضل و أسهل , ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (20 أغسطس 2009)

*فين أتباع الزغلول , يتفرجوا على جهل الزغلول بأقل قاعدة نطق في اللغة الإنجليزية baca ام bakkah بكّة*


----------



## fifo_10 (21 أغسطس 2009)

سلام و نعمة و شكراً على هذا الموضوع .


----------



## Mr.Maichel (21 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع , لكني أجد صعوبة في كتابة الردود وتغيير لون الخط ونوعة , الوضع صعب يا إخوة*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## moro_2004_92 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

دكتور زغلول النجار دا ابحاثوا كلها عن القرآن مش زى ما انتم بتقولوا ولى وكتير اوى من معجزات القران حصلت ودا اللى كنت بتكلم فى فى موضوع خاص وسميتوا سلسلة إثبات ان الاسلام دين الحق والحمدلله اسلامنا مش محتاج اثبات انوا دسن الله ياريت المنتدى يوافق على وضع مواضوعى كامل وليكم منى كتير من مفاجأات القرآن هدانا وهداكم الله


----------



## سابور واسحق (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​



> دكتور زغلول النجار دا ابحاثوا كلها عن القرآن مش زى ما انتم بتقولوا ولى وكتير اوى من معجزات القران حصلت ودا اللى كنت بتكلم فى فى موضوع خاص وسميتوا سلسلة إثبات ان الاسلام دين الحق والحمدلله اسلامنا مش محتاج اثبات انوا دسن الله ياريت المنتدى يوافق على وضع مواضوعى كامل وليكم منى كتير من مفاجأات القرآن هدانا وهداكم الله​



الظاهر يا عزيزى انك تريد فى كل موضوع ان تعلق فى كلام خارج الموضوع وتنسى جوهر الموضوع ولم تعلق علية 

عزيزى الفاضل الدكتور زغلول يضلل بمعلومات خطا فى هذا الموضوع  وتم كشفة مئات المرات انة يكذب ويدلس فى بعض الموضوعات .

اقرا الموضوع مرة ثانية وارينى تعليقك فى الموضوع  ، اما حكاية انى فى موضوعات لزغلول دا مش موضوعنا دلوقتى احنا بنعرض بعض التدليس اللى اصتنعة فى هذا الموضوع 

عندك رد علق واقول لا دى غلط والصح كذا ، مش عندك يبقى احتفظ بالكلام هذا لنفسك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2010)

*



- يجب أن تكتب ولكن في هدوء حتى لا يخرج على الإعلام من يطالب بتغيير دينه وهو واخد فلوس عشان يتنصر أو واحد مزنوق في فلوس وعليه قضية
فيشتريه النصارى بالفلوس ويشترطوا عليه أن يخرج في الإعلام ويقول إنه تنصر هذا أسلوب استفزازي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههههه

طب و الي معاه فلوس قد كدا و مرتاح و عنده بدل الرغيف عشرين و اتنصر تقوله ايه




			هل من الدين ان تعرض فى الكنائس افلام جنسية قذرة بضعون فيها صور مركبة للشيخ الشعراوى والغزالى.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اه و الدوله تسيب الحاجات دي تتعرض عادي كدا




			هل ينكر أن هناك تنصيرا في الكيلو 10 في طريق السويس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
دا مكان مهجور اساسا




			النجار يفضح الشيطان المسمى " مكارى يونان " منظر الشعوذة والسحر والأعمال السوداء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
نفس الي قالوه اليهود عن المسيح

يخرج الشيطان بعلزبول

يا احفاد الفريسيين

و ياريتكم احفادهم لانهم نسب انضف




			ليس هذا الذي بين أيدينا الآن ، إن الله لم ينزل كتابا اسمه العهد القيم ولا الجديد فهذا كله صناعة بشرية . وعندي نسختان من الكتاب المقدس باللغة العربية والإنجليزية. وعند المقارنة بينهما لا نجد تشابها نحن نعلم عن القرآن الكريم كل شيء من أين كتب ومتى ومن كاتبه وبأي لغة وكيف وصل إلينا؟ أما الكتاب
المقدس فهو مكتوب بغير اللغة التي تحدث بها السيد المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا دا بيستهبل بقي

الحمد لله يعني فيه ناس معاها فلوس ياما و بتسيب الاسلام برضه

و اعداد كبيره من المسلمين عمالين يبقوا لادينيين و منهم اقرب الناس ليا 

و بيضحكوا علي كلام زعلول الفشار

يا رب البلد كلها تبقي ملحده يا رب

عشان بعد الالحاد هتفوق و تقرر و ترجع لعقلها





			فلابد أن يعترف النصارى ان الكنيسة لها عمل منظم لتنصير أبناء وبنات المسلمين وهذا اعتداء لا يجوز على الإسلام .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا شيخ دي الكنيسه المصريه اقل كنيسه بتبشر في العالم مش زي الكاثوليك او البروتستانت ابدا




			ما يفعله هذا الرجل عمل تدميري وهو خائن لدينه وزيه الذي يرتديه ولوطنه وللأمانة التى حملها كرجل دين. هذا الرجل يثير الفتن الطائفية بأحط الأساليب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا بصراحه التبشير وفاء ليهم

زعلول الفشار دا بيقبض كام روح امه من السعوديه

السعوديه الي زرعت بذورها القذره الشيطانيه في مصر و سممت افكار ستاتنا و بناتنا و رجالتنا

السعوديه الي صرفت فلوسها الي الارهاب و الاسلمه زمان

الحمد لله الادينيه اخذه بالانتشار حتي لاقرب الناس ليا

كفايه فشر و تخلف بقي مسيحيين مين الي بيسلموا دول





			عنما يأتينى شخص مسيحى يريد أن يدخل فى الإسلام أناقشه فأنا لم أذهب لأحد هو الذى يأتى بنفسه وهناك ناس تدخل الإسلام بأعداد كبيرة جدأ ولكن ليس بجهد منا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههههه انتوا بتستغلوا ان الراجل منهم عايز يغير مراته و عايز يطلق و له في النسوان او بيتجوز مسلمه فبتدبسوه

زعلول النجار و الشعراوي و زفت و طين سيرتهم معلومه

كفايه جامعه الازهر بتاعت الحراميه

اسكتوا بقي مش عايزين نتكلم الله يخرب بيتكم

طب انا بقي واحده

معاها فلوس

مش تبع الكنيسه(المرقصيه)

ما روحتش كنايس فيها مرقص عزيز ولا مكاري يونان هههههههههههه ولا بشوف زكريا بطرس

و برضه جيت عند رجلين الرب دون تدخل اي حد

سلمولي بقي علي الترماي

بالمناسبه اسمها الكنيسه القبطيه الارثوذوكسيه مش المرقصيه يا جاهل

ربنا يشفي
.
*


----------



## holiness (24 أبريل 2010)

زغلول النجار هو شخص بصراحة استفاد من مشروعه " وهم الاعجاز " ماديا 
فاصبح هذا المشروع " شركة " برئاسة زغلول 

ويوم بعد يوم يثبت جهله بخصوص العلم و الاديان


----------



## bopp (5 مايو 2010)

(مزمور 84 :1 ) 
1- لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى الْجَتِّيَّةِ. لِبَنِي قُورَحَ. مَزْمُورٌ مَا أَحْلَى مَسَاكِنَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ. 
2 تَشْتَاقُ بَلْ تَتُوقُ نَفْسِي إِلَى دِيَارِ الرَّبِّ. قَلْبِي وَلَحْمِي يَهْتِفَانِ بِالإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ. 
3 اَلْعُصْفُورُ أَيْضاً وَجَدَ بَيْتاً وَالسُّنُونَةُ عُشّاً لِنَفْسِهَا حَيْثُ تَضَعُ أَفْرَاخَهَا مَذَابِحَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ مَلِكِي وَإِلَهِي.
4 طُوبَى لِلسَّاكِنِينَ فِي بَيْتِكَ أَبَداً يُسَبِّحُونَكَ. سِلاَهْ.
5 طُوبَى لِأُنَاسٍ عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ. طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ.
6 عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ.
7 يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ. يُرَوْنَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ.
8 يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْجُنُودِ اسْمَعْ صَلاَتِي وَاصْغَ يَا إِلَهَ يَعْقُوبَ. سِلاَهْ.
9 يَا مِجَنَّنَا انْظُرْ يَا اللهُ وَالْتَفِتْ إِلَى وَجْهِ مَسِيحِكَ.
10 لأَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً فِي دِيَارِكَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفٍ. اخْتَرْتُ الْوُقُوفَ عَلَى الْعَتَبَةِ فِي بَيْتِ إِلَهِي عَلَى السَّكَنِ فِي خِيَامِ الأَشْرَارِ.
11 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ اللهَ شَمْسٌ وَمِجَنٌّ. الرَّبُّ يُعْطِي رَحْمَةً وَمَجْداً. لاَ يَمْنَعُ خَيْراً عَنِ السَّالِكِينَ بِالْكَمَالِ.
12 يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الْمُتَّكِلِ عَلَيْكَ! 

 إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى لِّلْعَالَمِينَ "


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (5 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع *


* قد تم الرد على ذلك فيما سبق راجع الموضوع لا داعى للتكرار*


----------



## bopp (6 مايو 2010)

> لو سألنا طفل في كي جي تو سيقول , تكتب هكذا : "Bakkah" أليس كذلك؟





> PSA-84-6: Who passing through the valley of Baca make it a well; the rain also filleth the pools


.
بكة اسم لا يترجم  لان الاسماء تكتب بالانجليزية كما تنطقها بما يوازية من حروف
وهناك طرق عديدة فى كتابتها 
- الطريقة الأولى فهي أن تُنْطَق بغيْرِ تشْديدٍ للكافِ منتهيةً بألف Baca "بَكَا 
-أما الطريقة الثانِيَة فهي أن تُنْطَق بغيْرِ تشْديدٍ للكافِ منتهيةً بهاء Bacah "أما الطريقة الثالِثة فهي أن تُنْطَق بتشْديدٍ للكافِ مع فتح الباء منتهيةً بألفٍ" Bacca " "
- أما الطريقة الرابِعة فهي أن تُنْطَق بتشْديدٍ للكافِ مع كسر الباءمنتهيةً بألفٍ "Bekka" , " 
- أما الطريقة الخامسة فهي أن تُنْطَق بتشْديدٍ للكافِ مع كسر الباءمنتهيةً بهاء "bikkahبكه"
وهناك محاولات كثيرة وعديدة من اليهود والمسيحيين لترجمة هذة الكلمة منها:
1- أن الإسْم Baca في المزمور = اسم مكانٍ لوادي... موغل في القدم قد لا يُعرف مكانه تحديداً ... (Valley of Baca ).
2-أو الإسْم Baca في المزمور = ربما هو شجر التوت المذكور في صمويل الثاني..( وادي شجر التوت Valley of Mulberry tree)
3- أو الإسْم Baca في المزمور = هو شجر البكا (البكاؤون) وهو مشابه للبلسم (وادي بكا valley of Baca )
4- أو الإسْم Baca في المزمور = هو شجر البلسان والبلسم .. فيكون : (وادي شجر البلسان Valley of Balsam tree)
5- أو الإسْم Baca في المزمور = هو شجر البك العربي .. فيكون : (وادي شجر البك Valley of Guat tree)
6- أو الإسْم Baca في المزمور = هو شجر الكمثرى أو الأجاص .. فيكون : (وادي شجر الكمثرى Valley of Pear tree)
7- أو الإسم Baca في المزمور = ربما يعني البكاء , فيكون : (وادي البكاء Valley of Weeping ).
8- أو الإسم Baca في المزمور = يشير إلى الدموع.... فيكون : ( وادي الدموع Valley of Tears ). 

9- أو الإسم Baca في المزمور = يشير إلى العيون ... ( وادي العيون Valley of Fountains).
10- أو الإسم Baca في المزمور = يشير إلى الجفاف ... ( وادي الجفاف ).
11- أو الإسم Baca في المزمور = يشير إلى جهنم ... ( وادي ابن هنّوم Jehenna valley).
12- أو الإسم Baca في المزمور = ليس موقع جغرافي ولكن مجرد فكرة ذات معنى




> حيث أن مكة عندما تُترجم للإنجليزية تكتب هكذ "Mecca" وليس "Ba/ca"





> زعم الدكتور زغلول أن بالمزمور 84 من سفر المزامير ذُكر إسم "بكة" أي "مكة" مشيراً إلى مكة المكرمة !





> وهناك خطأ فادح آخر وقع فيه الدكتور الزغلول : حيث ان كلمة "بَكّة" تقلب "مَكّة" في اللغة العربية فقط , حسب اللهجة



أن مكة وبكة اسمان لمكان واحد
لأنه يصح في اللغة العربية إقلاب الميم باءاً , والباء ميماً ... وهذه تُسمى عند علماء الأصوات في اللغة نفسها , أو في علم الاصوات المقارن .. باسم " التحول والإبدال " .. فمكة هي بكة لغوياً .. بإبدال الميم باءاً والباء ميماً .. وهذه الصورة من صور التحولات تُسمى " التحول المُقيّد " أي هو التحول التي تحتفظ فيه اللغة بصورتيْنِ لنفسِ الإسم أو المكان
اين هو الخطأ  الفادح ,,,,,,هل قال ان بكة Baca تكتب بالانجليزية Mecca او اى طريقة اخرى؟


----------



## bopp (6 مايو 2010)

> בּכא الكلمة العبرية, bâkâbaw-kaw



ممكن تكتب حروف هذة الكلمة متفرقة وما يقابلها بالحروف العربية او الانجليزية؟


----------



## مـلـحـد (6 مايو 2010)

bopp قال:


> ممكن تكتب حروف هذة الكلمة متفرقة وما يقابلها بالحروف العربية او الانجليزية؟


בּכא

בּ حرف الباء ينطق بيت bet 
כ حرف الخاء ينطق خوف khof
א حرف الالف ينطق حسب نوع الشكل aleph
الكلمة ككل تنطق بخا


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

bopp

ممكن أشوف مرجع واحد لكلامك ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

قاموس براون العبري

H1056
בּכא
bâkâ'
BDB Definition:
Baca = “*weeping*”
1) a valley in Palestine
Part of Speech: noun proper locative
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H1058

قاموس سترونج

H1056
בּכא
bâkâ'
baw-kaw'
From H1058; *weeping*; Baca, a valley in Palestine: - Baca.


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

The third thing is that *as they pass through the Valley of* *weeping*, for that is what *Baca* means, *they* convert it into *a spring*. These indomitable souls can sing in the midst of sorrow and trace the rainbow through their tears. They transform tragedies into triumphs and use misfortunes as stepping stones to greater things. The secret of their victory over circumstances is found in the next statement, *“the rain also covers it with pools.”* The *rain* is commonly taken as a type of the Holy Spirit, and here He is seen in His ministry of *******ment, providing *pools* of cool, clear water for the desert travelers. We take the water to stand for the Word of God (as in Eph. 5:26). This explains how *they go from strength to strength*. Instead of getting weaker as the journey progresses, they get stronger all the time. Though the outer nature is wasting away, the inner nature is being renewed every day (2 Cor. 4:16). And then a wonderful note of assurance: *Each one appears before God in Zion*. No question about it, the trek through the desert will be crowned at last with the joy of seeing the King in His beauty.  William MacDonald and Arthur 


Farstad, _Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments_ (Nashville: Thomas Nelson, 1997, c1995), Ps 84:6-7.


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

*6. valley of Baca*—or, “*weeping*.” Through such, by reason of their dry and barren condition, the worshippers often had to pass to Jerusalem. As they might become wells, or fountains, or pools, supplied by *******ing rain, so the grace of God, by the exercises of His worship, *******es and revives the hearts of His people, so that for sorrows they have “rivers of delight” (Ps 36:8; 46:4).﻿http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Robert Jamieson et al., _A Commentary, Critical and Explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments_ (On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary.;Oak Harbor, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1997), Ps 84:6.

​


----------



## bopp (6 مايو 2010)

> Baca = “weeping





> From H1058; weeping; Baca, a valley in Palestine: - Baca.





> as they pass through the Valley of weeping, for that is what Baca means


valley of 

لا اختلاف فى كلمة بكه بالانجليزية عن العربية من حيث النطق 
وهذا لانختلف علية  وايضا لانختلف عن المعانى التى اتيت بها  لانها مطابقة لما كتبتة انت وطالبتنى بمراجع  لها 
ولكن ماذا عن العبرية ؟ 



> בּ حرف الباء ينطق بيت bet
> כ حرف الخاء ينطق خوف khof
> א حرف الالف ينطق حسب نوع الشكل aleph
> الكلمة ككل تنطق بخا





> כ حرف الخاء ينطق خوف khof



هل يوجد في العبرية كلها حرف اسمُه حرف الخوف؟!!!
ولاحتى الخاف وحتى لو تقصد الخاء لاتوجد ايضا
يوجد نعم صوت الخاء في العبرية وليس صوتاً أصلياً ... لكن لايوجد حرف الخاف ولا الخوف ولا الخاء

واللغة العبرية لا يوجد فيها إلا حرف الكاف وله صوتين :
" صوت الكاف و الصوت الألوفوني للكاف وهو الخاء" ..
وما يحدُث في تغيير نطق الكاف إلى صوت الخاء .. موجود في كل اللغات مع تعدد لهجات اللغة الواحدة ... ولا يمكن أن نغير اسم الحرف لأجل تغير هذه اللهجة ...

 في صعيد مصر من ينطِقون حرف الجيم بصوت دال , فيقولون مثلاً البيت اللي دمبنا .. أي البيت اللي جمبنا ... فهل نقول أن في العربية يوجد حرف الديم ؟!!..

ونقول بالعربية " القمر " , لكن أهل دلتا مصر يقولون "أمر " و بعض الدلتا وأهل الصعيد مثلاً " جمر" .. فهل الحرف لهذه الكلمة " القمر" هو القاف أم الهمزة أم الجيم؟!! ... بالتأكيد الحرف واحد وهو القاف مهما تغير نُطق ولهجة الناطِق العربي لنفس هذا الحرف 
. هذا اسمُهُ عند علماء الصوتيات .. التلوين الألوفوني للحرف .

فيظل الحرف الأوسط لكلمة " ب ك ه" العبرية هي الكاف
مهما نطقوها بصوت الخاء كيهود إسرائيل أو بصوت الكاف كيهود اليمن.
المراجع:


في كتاب تعلم اللغة العبرية بدون معلم - صبحي سليمان, ص.7 ... هو حرف الكاف.


A Students Vocabulary for Biblical Hebrew and Aramaic .. هو حرف K مهما كانت طريقة النُّطق.



A first Hebrew reader (1923),P.1 .. ... حرف الكاف




قواعد ونصوص اللغة العبرية- د-سيد فرج راشد, ص.25 ... حرف الكاف




introduction to biblical hebrew by James Kennidy LANGUAGE OF THE OLD TESTAMENT,P.3


وأخيراً.. لتوماس أرنولد ( Arnold, Thomas Kerchever ) وكتابه:
: The 1st hebrew book 
حرف الحاء .. "حيت" , Het كيف أنه يُنْطَق خاء (KH) "خيت"


وكيف أنه يُكمل إثبات ما سمى به سابِقوه حرف الكاف , بالكاف ...

إن حرف الحاء العبري ... أصبح العبريون المنحلون اليوم من عبريتهم لايستطيعون نٌطقه "حاءاً" فصاروا ينطِقونه إما هاء أو خاءاً





نقلاً عن المفسر المسيحي الأشهر والأقدم آدم كلارك ..تفسير آدم كلارك الإنجليزي لمزمور 84 ( 2/ 286 ) ...
هناك طريقتين لكتابة بكة او بكا
- الطريقة الأولى :فهي BKA "ب ك ا , בכא ".. وحروفها الثلاثة هكذا " ( بيت ב كاف כ ألِف א)! .. בכא

2- أما الطريقة الثانِيَة: حسب سبع مخطوطات عبرية فإنها كُتِبت هكذا BKH "ب ك ه בכה" .. وحروفها الثلاثة هكذا " (بيت ב كاف כ هـِي ה) .. בכה


اما عن المعنى لهذة الكلمة  فى المداخلة القادمة انشاء الله


----------



## bopp (6 مايو 2010)

الوادي الذي يمر فيه الحجاج إلى بيت الله , المكتوب في النبوءة " בכה بكه" أو " בגא بكا" فيه أكثر من 12 معنى كما جاء فى التفاسير والقواميس ( لاصحابها اليهود والمسيحيين طبعا)

والسؤال هنا :

هل معاني الوادي المذكور في المزمور " بكة" تتفق مع هذه المعاني " بكة "الموجودة فى القران.. بل هل تتفق معانيها مع أي وادٍ في الدنيا غير وادي بكة بمكة .؟!!!!


----------



## bopp (6 مايو 2010)

1- لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى الْجَتِّيَّةِ. لِبَنِي قُورَحَ. مَزْمُورٌ مَا أَحْلَى مَسَاكِنَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ. 
2 تَشْتَاقُ بَلْ تَتُوقُ نَفْسِي إِلَى دِيَارِ الرَّبِّ. قَلْبِي وَلَحْمِي يَهْتِفَانِ بِالإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ. 
3 اَلْعُصْفُورُ أَيْضاً وَجَدَ بَيْتاً وَالسُّنُونَةُ عُشّاً لِنَفْسِهَا حَيْثُ تَضَعُ أَفْرَاخَهَا مَذَابِحَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ مَلِكِي وَإِلَهِي.
4 طُوبَى لِلسَّاكِنِينَ فِي بَيْتِكَ أَبَداً يُسَبِّحُونَكَ. سِلاَهْ.
5 طُوبَى لِأُنَاسٍ عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ. طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ.
6 عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ.
7 يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ. يُرَوْنَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ.
8 يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْجُنُودِ اسْمَعْ صَلاَتِي وَاصْغَ يَا إِلَهَ يَعْقُوبَ. سِلاَهْ.
9 يَا مِجَنَّنَا انْظُرْ يَا اللهُ وَالْتَفِتْ إِلَى وَجْهِ مَسِيحِكَ.
10 لأَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً فِي دِيَارِكَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفٍ. اخْتَرْتُ الْوُقُوفَ عَلَى الْعَتَبَةِ فِي بَيْتِ إِلَهِي عَلَى السَّكَنِ فِي خِيَامِ الأَشْرَارِ.
11 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ اللهَ شَمْسٌ وَمِجَنٌّ. الرَّبُّ يُعْطِي رَحْمَةً وَمَجْداً. لاَ يَمْنَعُ خَيْراً عَنِ السَّالِكِينَ بِالْكَمَالِ.
12 يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الْمُتَّكِلِ عَلَيْكَ! 

إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى لِّلْعَالَمِينَ " 

"رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنْتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ وَارْزُقْهُمْ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ"

فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّـنَاتٌ مَّقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَن دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِنًا وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً 

الصلاة في بيت الله خير من الصلاة في أي مكان آخر مئة الف مرة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الصلاة في المسجد الحرام بمائة الف صلاة، " 

من دخل هذا البيت كان آمناً .. والطير فيه يحوم آمناً ... فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا يُعَضَّد شجرها ولا ينفر صيدها , ولا يختلي خلاها إلا الإذخر" وقال تعالى: " أو لم يروا أنا جعلنا حرماً آمناً ويتخطف الناس من حولهم" وقال تعالى " وَهُوَ الَّذِي كَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ عَنْهُم بِبَطْنِ مَكَّةَ مِن بَعْدِ أَنْ أَظْفَرَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ" ... وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن هذا البلد حرمه الله يوم خلق السموات والأرض، فهو حرام بحرمة الله الى يوم القيامة، وإنه لم يحل القتال فيه لأحد قبلي ولم يحل لي إلا ساعة من نهار - أي يوم فتح مكة - فهو حرام بحرمة الله الى يوم القيامة" رواه البخاري ومسلم.

على الحجاج السعي في الحج ما بين قمة الجبل إلى قمة الجبل (الصفا والمروة) .. من قمة جبل أبي قُبيس وهي " الصفا" إلى قمة جبل قعيقعان وهي " المروة" ... قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن الله تعالى كتب عليكم السعي بين الصفا ، والمروة " .. ويقول تعالى " إن الصفا والمروة من شعائِر الله فمن حج البيت او اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ان يطوف بهما ".

 وأعظم ما يميز أيام الحج هو المذابح .... " الأضحية" والهدي والنحر ... وتضحية الحاج من ماله وما يملك لإطعام واسعاد الفقراء .. ففي سورة الحج يقول تعالى " وَالْبُدْنَ جَعَلْنَاهَا لَكُم مِّن شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ لَكُمْ فِيهَا خَيْرٌ فَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا صَوَافَّ فَإِذَا وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا وَأَطْعِمُوا الْقَانِعَ وَالْمُعْتَرَّ كَذَلِكَ سَخَّرْنَاهَا لَكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ" ... وقال تعالى " فَمَن تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ" وقال تعالى : "وَأَذِّن فِي النَّاسِ بِالْحَجِّ يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالًا وَعَلَى كُلِّ ضَامِرٍ يَأْتِينَ مِن كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَمِيقٍ , لِيَشْهَدُوا مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَّعْلُومَاتٍ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُم مِّن بَهِيمَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ" .. وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " نحرت ها هنا ومنى كلها منحر فانحروا فى رحالكم"... وحث النبي الأغنياء أن يضحوا طالما لديهم القدرة وذم من لم يفعل فقال " من كان له سعة ولم يضح فلا يقربن مصلانا".

أن الله عز وجل قد حول البرية إلى ينبوع ماء , فالبئر يتدفق ببركة رامي القوس اسماعيل .. حين انفجر بئر زمزم في البرية من تحت أقدام النبي اسماعيل رامي القوس .. فقد جاء في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري عن ابن عباس انه قال " .... وجعلت أم اسماعيل ترضع إسماعيل وتشرب من ذلك الماء حتى إذا نفذ ما في السقاء عطشت وعطش ابنها وجعلت تنظر إليه يلتوي ، أو قال يتلبط ، فانطلقت كراهية أن تنظر إليه ، فوجدت الصفا أقرب جبل في الأرض يليها فقامت عليه ثم استقبلت الوادي تنظر هل ترى أحداً؟، فلم ترى أحداً فهبطت من الصفا حتى إذا بلغت الوادي ، رفعت طرف درعها ، ثم سعت سعت سعي الإنسان المجهود حتى إذا جاوزت الوادي، ثم أتت المروة ، فقامت عليها ونظرت هل ترى أحداً؟، .فلم ترى أحداً ، ففعلت ذلك سبع مرات قال ابن عباس :قال النبي(صلى الله عليه وسلم) : لذلك سعى الناس بينهما ، فلما أشرفت على المروة سمعت صوتاً ، فقالت صه ترديد نفسها ، ثم تسمعت أيضاً ، فقالت : قد أسمعت إن كان عندك غواث ، فإذا هي بالملك عند موضع زمزم ، فبحث بعقبه ، أو قال بجناحه ، حتى ظهر الماء فجعلت تحوضه وتقول بيدها هكذا ، وجعلت تغرف من الماء في سقائها وهي تفور بعدما تغرف ، قال ابن عباس : قال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) "يرحم الله أم اسماعيل لو تركت زمزم " أو قال : " لو لم تغرف من الماء لكانت زمزم عيناً معيناً ""


 طُرُق هذا البيت محفوظة في قلوب كل الحجاج .. طُرُق ثابتة لا يمكن الحياد عنها حين التوجه إلى بيت الله .. فجعل الله لأهل كل بلدٍ مكان يسيرون منه وميقاتاً يصلاون إليه ينوون منه ويحرمون بالحج .. فجعل لأهل المدينة ذا الحليفة ولأهل الشام الجحفة ولأهل اليمن يلملم ولأهل نجد قرن المنازل .. وهذه أماكن يجب على الحجاج الذهاب إليها والتوجه منها إلى الحج ... وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " هن لهن ولمن مر عليهنّ من غير أهلهنّ" (هنّ لهنّ) أي هذه المواقيت لأهل هذه البلاد ولمن مر عليهنّ أي على هذه المواقيت من غير أهلهنّ فأهل المدينة يحرمون من ذي الحليفة إذا أرادوا الحج أو العمرة وإذا مر أحد من أهل نجد عن طريق المدينة أحرم من ذي الحليفة لأنه مر بالميقات وكذلك إذا مر أحد من أهل الشام عن طريق المدينة فإنه يحرم من ذي الحليفة لأنه مر بها وكذلك لو أن أحداً من أهل المدينة جاء من قبل نجد ومر بقرن المنازل فإنه يحرم منه هذا معنى قوله (ولمن أتى عليهنّ من غير أهلهنّ) ... 

من الآيات السابقة والأحاديث ... :
1- أن بيت الله موجود في مكان اسمه (بكة).
2- أن بكة هذه عبارة عن وادٍ جافٍ ليس فيه زرع.
3- وأنه وضعه الله ليحج الناس إليه ويعبدون الله عنده , فكان بحق قبلة آخر الزمان..
4- وأنه وُجِد لعبادة الله بالصلاة والسجود .
5- الصلاة فيه تعدل مئة ألف صلاةٍ في غيره.
6- الطيور فيها آمنة ( ويوجد نوعين من الطيور).
7- الحجاج يسلكون من قمة جبل إلى قمة جبل أمام الله في جماعات.
8- المذابح عند بيت الله.
9- أن لبيت الله طرق بعينها محفوظة في قلب كل حاجٍ مسلم لا يحيد عنها.

والان ماذا عن النبوءة :
1- أن بيت الله موجود في مكان اسمه (بكة) = عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ

2- أن بكة هذه عبارة عن وادٍ جافٍ ليس فيه زرع = عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ (واجماع مفسريكم على أنه جاف قحل في البرية).

3- وأنه وضعه الله ليحج الناس إليه ويصلون إليه ويسبحون الله عنده , فكان بحق قبلة آخر الزمان.. = طُوبَى لِلسَّاكِنِينَ فِي بَيْتِكَ أَبَداً يُسَبِّحُونَكَ. سِلاَهْ.



5- الصلاة فيه تعدل مئة ألف صلاةٍ في غيره. = لأَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً فِي دِيَارِكَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفٍ.



6- الطيور فيها آمنة = اَلْعُصْفُورُ أَيْضاً وَجَدَ بَيْتاً وَالسُّنُونَةُ عُشّاً 


7- الحجاج يسلكون من قمة جبل إلى قمة جبل أمام الله في جماعات.= يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ (  علمائَكم بينوا أن الترجمة الصحيحة هي من قمة جبل إلى قمة جبل)



8- المذابح عند بيت الله= مَذَابِحَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ مَلِكِي وَإِلَهِي.


9- أن لبيت الله طرق بعينها محفوظة في قلب كل حاجٍ مسلم لا يحيد عنها.= طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ.



السؤال الان :
لماذا لا تكون مكة ... وإن لم تكن مكة فماذا ؟!!!!!!!

اتحدى جميع النصارى واليهود ان يأتوا بوادى تنطبق علية كل ما جاء فى هذة النبوءة غير وادى بكة الذى هو فى مكة والذى ذكر فى القران


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

> لا اختلاف فى كلمة بكه بالانجليزية عن  العربية من حيث النطق


خطأ تام وانا وضعت المصادر وانت لم تضع الا كلام مرسل ...



> وهذا لانختلف علية  وايضا لانختلف عن المعانى التى اتيت بها  لانها مطابقة  لما كتبتة انت وطالبتنى بمراجع  لها


خطأ تام إذ ان المعاني هي بكاااااااااااااااء
وليس بها اى اشارة لمكة السعودية ...



> هل يوجد في العبرية كلها حرف اسمُه حرف  الخوف؟!!!
> ولاحتى الخاف وحتى لو تقصد الخاء لاتوجد ايضا
> يوجد نعم صوت الخاء في العبرية وليس صوتاً أصلياً ... لكن لايوجد حرف الخاف  ولا الخوف ولا الخاء


أهكذا يكون الكلام في اللغات ؟؟؟
يا حول الله ...

ادخل هنا واستمع واقرأ
http://www.hebrew4christians.com/Grammar/Unit_One/Aleph-Bet/Kaf/kaf.html
http://www.alphabetglobal.com/hebrew-alphabet.php
http://www.enjolrasworld.com/Annotations/Alan Moore/Promethea/12-****phore.htm
http://www.jewfaq.org/alephbet.htm
http://taleof2nations.blogspot.com/2009/03/was-english-derived-from-hebrew.html
http://kheph777.tripod.com/art_alephbeth.html
http://www.templesanjose.org/JudaismInfo/writing/Hebrew_Alphabet.htm




> واللغة العبرية لا يوجد فيها إلا حرف  الكاف وله صوتين :
> " صوت الكاف و الصوت الألوفوني للكاف وهو الخاء" ..


يا حلاوة
هو لما الحرف نفسه يبقى ليه صوتين مثلا زى كااااااااف وزي خاااااااااااف
يبقى ليه بتقول انه فيه كاف ومافيش خااااااااف ؟؟



> وما يحدُث في تغيير نطق الكاف إلى صوت الخاء .. موجود في كل اللغات مع تعدد  لهجات اللغة الواحدة ... ولا يمكن أن نغير اسم الحرف لأجل تغير هذه اللهجة  ...


مرجعك ان الذي قال الكاف وليس الخاف ومن ثم سأبدأ



> في صعيد مصر من ينطِقون حرف الجيم بصوت دال , فيقولون  مثلاً البيت اللي دمبنا .. أي البيت اللي جمبنا ... فهل نقول أن في العربية  يوجد حرف الديم ؟!!..
> 
> ونقول بالعربية " القمر " , لكن أهل دلتا مصر يقولون "أمر  " و بعض الدلتا وأهل الصعيد مثلاً " جمر" .. فهل  الحرف لهذه الكلمة " القمر" هو القاف أم الهمزة أم الجيم؟!! ... بالتأكيد  الحرف واحد وهو القاف مهما تغير نُطق ولهجة  الناطِق العربي لنفس هذا الحرف


نو كومنت



> في كتاب تعلم اللغة العبرية بدون معلم - صبحي سليمان, ص.7 ... هو حرف  الكاف.



أولا صـ 10 مش صـ 7 !!!
ثانيا : هل دة مرجع ؟؟؟
ثالثا : هو انا طلبت منك مرجع على الخاف ؟؟
رابعا : انا لا يهمني ان تبقي خاف ام اى شئ !!!


سؤال على جنب : ماسمعتش قبل كدة اسم المسيح بالعبري ؟؟ 



> A Students Vocabulary for Biblical Hebrew and Aramaic .. هو حرف K *مهما  كانت طريقة النُّطق*.


ناقص تقول لي " ولو كره الكافرون " ....

http://www.archive.org/details/letters-look-alike
استمع هنا إلى زميلك المسلم وبالتحديد عند الدقيقة 7:30

يوجد شئ أنت لم تنتبه اليه مطلقا وهو النقطة الغير موجودة داخل الحرف ..








​Dan Cohn-Sherbok, Biblical Hebrew for Beginners (London: Society for Promoting Christian Knowledge, 1996), 3.

وراجع 
​*Introduction to Biblical Hebrew: Presenting  Graduated Instruction in the ... (1889)*



​
هنا​
http://www.archive.org/stream/introductiontob00kenngoog#page/n23/mode/1up


the fricative ḵ (כ in post-vocalic position), pronounced like the ‘ch’ in Scottish ‘loch’ (or German ‘Bach’). In the traditional pronunciation, a voiced version g̱ was represented by post-vocalic ג, but in IH no distinction is made between ג and גּ.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1James D. Martin, _Davidson's Introductory Hebrew Grammar_ (Includes index.;, 27th ed.; London: T&T Clark, 1993), 10.






Beginning Biblical Hebrew








يتبع 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

> A Students Vocabulary for Biblical Hebrew and Aramaic .. هو حرف K مهما  كانت طريقة النُّطق.
> 
> 
> 
> A first Hebrew reader (1923),P.1 .. ... حرف الكاف



لم يتكلم اى منهم عن الحرف "  כּ " ولم يتكلم اى منهم عن" כ " 



> وكيف أنه يُكمل إثبات ما سمى به سابِقوه  حرف الكاف , بالكاف ...
> 
> إن حرف الحاء العبري ... أصبح العبريون المنحلون اليوم من عبريتهم  لايستطيعون نٌطقه "حاءاً" فصاروا ينطِقونه إما هاء أو خاءاً


*نو كومنت

*


> نقلاً عن المفسر المسيحي الأشهر والأقدم آدم كلارك ..تفسير آدم كلارك  الإنجليزي لمزمور 84 ( 2/ 286 ) ...



آدم كلارك الأشهر ؟؟
ليه الأشهر ؟؟

و ادي كلامه بالحرف 

*﻿**Verse 6**﻿*. *Passing through the valley of Baca make it a well*] Instead of בכא _bacha_, a _mulberry-tree, seven_ MSS. have בכה _becheh, mourning_. I believe _Baca_ to be the same here as _Bochim_, ﻿Judges 2:1–6﻿, called *The Valley of Weeping*. Though they pass through this barren and desert place, they would not fear evil, knowing that thou wouldst supply all their wants; and even in the sandy desert cause them to find pools of water, in consequence of which they shall advance with renewed strength, and shall meet with the God of Israel in Zion.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1

Adam Clarke, _Clarke's Commentary: Psalms_ (electronic ed.;, Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries Albany, OR: Ages Software, 1999), Ps 84:6. 




> 2- أما الطريقة الثانِيَة: حسب سبع مخطوطات عبرية فإنها كُتِبت هكذا *BKH* "ب ك ه בכה" .. وحروفها  الثلاثة هكذا " (بيت ב *كاف* כ هـِي ה) .. בכה



لو عملت الحركة دي تانى هازعل منك

ال " *KH* " بتتنطق عندك كااااااااااااف ؟؟؟

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

> الوادي الذي يمر فيه الحجاج إلى بيت  الله , المكتوب في النبوءة " בכה بكه" أو " בגא بكا" فيه أكثر من 12 معنى  كما جاء فى التفاسير والقواميس ( لاصحابها اليهود والمسيحيين طبعا)


أولا : دليلك على انهم 12 انا اللى اعرفه فقط هو الشجر والبكاء ، لو عندك تانى اعطي مراجع ودع كلامك جانبا لأنه غير معمول به مطلقا ...
ثانيا : مين قال ان دي " نبوة " ؟؟؟؟
ثالثا : جيبت منين أنها " بكه " و ليست " بكا " ؟؟؟؟



> هل معاني الوادي المذكور  في المزمور " بكة"


قصدك " بكا " ؟؟



> هل معاني الوادي المذكور  في المزمور " بكة" تتفق مع هذه المعاني " بكة "الموجودة فى القران





معاني ؟؟؟
انت نطيت فجأة على المعاني ؟؟؟


أولا : في القرآن ذكرت " *بِبَكَّةَ* " ( بوضع حركة الشد على حرف الكاف ) وليس " بكة " بدون الشد فبالتالي كان يجب ان تنطق ba*cc*a وهذة النقطة كفيلة تماما بنهاية الشبهة تماما تماما تماما لأن ما فعله زغلول النجار هو تدليس عليكم ... لا أكثر ..

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

ثانياً : ما هي اساساً " *بَكَّةَ* " ؟؟؟


 { لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ } يعني: الكعبة التي بناها إبراهيم الخليل [عليه السلام]
الكتاب : تفسير القرآن العظيم
المؤلف : أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي الدمشقي [ 700 -774 هـ ]
المحقق :  سامي بن محمد سلامة
الناشر : دار طيبة للنشر والتوزيع
الطبعة : الثانية 1420هـ - 1999 م
عدد الأجزاء : 8
مصدر الكتاب : موقع مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف
جـ 2 ، صـ 77

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قلت : { بكة } : *لغة* في مكة ، *والعرب تعاقب بين الباء والميم* ، تقول : ضربة لازم ولازب ، وأغبَطَتْ عليه الحُمِّى وأغْمَطَتْ ، وقيل : { مكة } بالميم : اسم للبلد كله ، وبكة : اسم لموضع البيت 

الكتاب : تفسير ابن عجيبة
المؤلف : ابن عجيبة
جـ 1 ، صـ 310

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
{ إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى لِلْعَالَمِينَ (96) }
إن أول بيت بُني لعبادة الله في الأرض لهو بيت الله الحرام الذي في "مكة"، وهذا البيت مبارك تضاعف فيه الحسنات، وتتنزل فيه الرحمات، وفي استقباله في الصلاة، وقصده لأداء الحج والعمرة، صلاح وهداية للناس أجمعين.

الكتاب : التفسير الميسر
المؤلف : عدد من أساتذة التفسير تحت إشراف الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي
عدد الأجزاء : 1
مصدر الكتاب : موقع مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف
جـ 1 ، صـ 395

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أخرج ابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم من طريق الشعبي عن علي بن أبي طالب في قوله { إن أوّل بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة } قال : كانت البيوت قبله ، ولكنه كان أول بيت وصع لعبادة الله .
وأخرج ابن جرير عن مطر . مثله .
وأخرج ابن جرير عن الحسن في الآية قال { إن أول بيت وضع للناس } يُعْبَدُ الله فيه { للذي ببكة }
وأخرج ابن أبي شيبة وأحمد وعبد بن حميد والبخاري ومسلم وابن جرير والبيهقي في الشعب عن أبي ذر قال « قلت يا رسول الله أي مسجد وضع أول؟ قال : المسجد الحرام . قلت : ثم أي؟ قال : المسجد الأقصى قلت : كم بينهما؟ قال : أربعون سنة » .
وأخرج ابن جرير وابن المنذر والطبراني والبيهقي في الشعب عن ابن عمرو قال : خلق الله البيت قبل الأرض بألفي سنة ، وكان إذ كان عرشه على الماء زبدة بيضاء ، وكانت الأرض تحته كأنها حشفة فدحيت الأرض من تحته .
وأخرج ابن المنذر عن أبي هريرة قال : إن الكعبة خلقت قبل الأرض بألفي سنة وهي من الأرض ، إنما كانت حشفة على الماء عليها ملكان من الملائكة يسبحان ، فلما أراد الله أن يخلق الأرض دحاها منها ، فجعلها في وسط الأرض .
وأخرج عبد بن حميد وابن جرير والأزرقي عن مجاهد قوله { إن أول بيت وضع للناس } كقوله { كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس } [ آل عمران : 110 ] .
وأخرج ابن جرير عن السدي قال : أما أول بيت فإنه يوم كانت الأرض ماء كان زبدة على الأرض ، فلما خلق الله الأرض خلق البيت معها . فهو أول بيت وضع في الأرض .
وأخرج ابن المنذر عن الحسن في الآية قال : أول قبلة أعملت للناس المسجد الحرام .
وأخرج ابن المنذر والأزرقي عن ابن جريج قال « بلغنا أن اليهود قالت : بيت المقدس أعظم من الكعبة لأنها مهاجر الأنبياء ، ولأنه في الأرض المقدسة . فقال المسلمون : بل الكعبة أعظم . فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . فنزلت { إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركاً } إلى قوله { فيه آيات بينات مقام إبراهيم } *وليس ذلك في بيت المقدس* { ومن دخله كان آمناً } *وليس ذلك في بيت المقدس* { ولله على الناس حج البيت }* وليس ذلك لبيت المقدس » .*

الكتاب : الدر المنثور في التأويل بالمأثور
المؤلف : عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، جلال الدين السيوطي (المتوفى : 911هـ)
جـ 2 ، صـ 384


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

نكمل ثانيا


إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى لِلْعَالَمِينَ (96) فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ مَقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِنًا وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ (97) 

{ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ } صفة لبيت ، والواضع هو الله عز وجلّ ، تدل عليه قراءة من قرأ «وضع للناس» بتسمية الفاعل وهو الله . ومعنى وضع الله بيتا للناس ، أنه جعله متعبداً لهم ، فكأنه قال : إن أوّل متعبد للناس الكعبة . وعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنه سئل عن أوّل مسجد وضع للناس فقال :
( 182 ) " المسجد الحرام . ثم بيت المقدس وسئل كم بينهما؟ قال : «أربعون سنة» " وعن عليّ رضي الله عنه أن رجلاً قال له : أهو أوّل بيت؟ قال : لا ، قد كان قبله بيوت ، ولكنه أوّل بيت وضع للناس مباركاً فيه الهدى والرحمة والبركة . وأوّل من بناه إبراهيم ثم بناه قوم من العرب من جرهم ثم هدم فبنته العمالقة ثم هدم فبناه قريش . وعن ابن عباس : هو أوّل بيت حُجَّ بعد الطوفان . وقيل : هو أوّل بيت ظهر على وجه الماء عند خلق السماء والأرض ، خلقه قبل الأرض بألفي عام ، وكان زبدة بيضاء على الماء فدحيت الأرض تحته . وقيل : هو أوّل بيت بناه آدم في الأرض . وقيل : لما هبط آدم قالت له الملائكة : طف حول هذا البيت فلقد طفنا قبلك بألفي عام ، وكان في موضعه قبل آدم بيت يقال له : الضراح ، فرفع في الطوفان إلى السماء الرابعة تطوف به ملائكة السموات { لَلَّذِى بِبَكَّةَ } البيت الذي ببكة ، وهي عَلَمٌ للبلد الحرام ، ومكة وبكة* لغتان* فيه ، نحو قولهم : النبيط والنميط ، في اسم موضع بالدهناء : ونحوه من الاعتقاب : أمر راتب وراتم . وحمى مغمطة ومغبطة وقيل : مكة ، البلد ، وبكة : موضع المسجد . وقيل اشتقاقها من «بكه» إذا زحمه لازدحام الناس فيها . وعن قتادة : يَبُكُّ الناس بعضهم بعضاً الرجال والنساء ، يصلي بعضهم بين يدي بعض ، لا يصلح ذلك إلا بمكة *كأنها سميت ببكة وهي الزحمة* . *قال :
إذَا الشَّرِيبُ أخذَتْهُ الأَكَّهْ ... فَخَلِّهِ حَتى يَبُكَّ بَكَّهْ*
*وقيل : تبك أعناق الجبابرة أي تدقها* . لم يقصدها جبار إلا قصمه الله تعالى . 

الكتاب : الكشاف
المؤلف : أبو القاسم محمود بن عمرو بن أحمد، الزمخشري جار الله (المتوفى : 538هـ)
جـ 1 ، صـ 299

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قال الفقيه القاضي أبو محمد : ورويت في هذا أقاصيص من نزول آدم به من الجنة ومن تحديد ما بين خلقه ودحو الأرض ، ونحو ما قال الزجّاج : من أنه البيت المعمور أسانيدها ضعاف فلذلك تركتها ، وعلى هذا القول يجيء رفع إبراهيم القواعد تجديداً ، قال قتادة : ذكر لنا أن البيت أهبط مع آدم ورفع وقت الطوفان ، *واختلف الناس في { بكة } *، فقال الضحاك وجماعة من العلماء : « بكة » هي مكة ، فكأن هذا من إبدال الباء بالميم ، على لغة مازن وغيرهم ، وقال ابن جبير وابن شهاب وجماعة كثيرة من العلماء مكة الحرم كله ، و « بكة » مزدحم الناس حيث *
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــبـــــــــــاكـــــــــــون* 
، وهو المسجد وما حول البيت ، وقال مالك في سماع ابن القاسم من العتبية : « بكة » موضع البيت ، ومكة غيره من المواضع ، قال ابن القاسم : يريد القرية ، قال الطبري : ما خرج عن موضع الطواف فهو مكة لا بكة ، وقال قوم : « بكة » ، ما بين الجبلين ومكة ، الحرم كله 

الكتاب : المحرر الوجيز
المؤلف : أبو محمد عبد الحق بن غالب بن عبد الرحمن بن تمام بن عطية الأندلسي المحاربي (المتوفى : 542هـ)
جـ 1 ، صـ 464


----------



## bopp (6 مايو 2010)

> خطأ تام إذ ان المعاني هي بكاااااااااااااااء



يقول القس المسيحي ألبرت بارنز في تعليقاتِه على المزمور يقول عن الفقرة " عابرين في وادي Baca يُصيرونه ينبوعاً " .. " أنها واحدة من أصعب الفقرات في كتاب المزامير كله , وبالتأكيد فإنها لذلِك قد فُسرت بطرق مختلفة جدا"
NOTES,CRITICAL, EXPLANATOEY, AND PRACTICAL, ON THE BOOK OF PSALMS.By albert BARNES, Vol. II,p.341.. " Who passing through the valley of Baca - This is one of the most "difficult verses in the Book of Psalms, and has been, of course, very variously interpreted​ولك ياعزيزى المعانى التى وردت فى هذة الكلمة:

1-- أن الإسْم Baca في المزمور = اسم مكانٍ لوادي... موغل في القدم قد لا يُعرف مكانه تحديداً ... (Valley of Baca ).- Strong's Concordance : في حقيقته يشير إلى اسم مكان "noun proper locative" .. كما في القاموس (H1056 ) .
- قاموس الكتاب المقدس: "أما وادي البكاء " المذكور في مز 84: 6 فربما يكون بقعة جغرافية.!!.
- ترجمة الملك جيمس " through the Valley of Baca ".. يشير إلى مكان.. وإن كان يرى أن هذا المكان يحوي شجر البلسان.
- تعريفات وبستر Definitives: Webster's Quotations, Facts and Phrases : نقلاً عن قاموس اسميث "هو مكان حقيقي , ويدل على ذلِك من على أكثر ترجيح , هو وجود أداة التعريف قبل هذا الإسم"
 -قاموس سميث الإنجيلي : "هو مكان حقيقي , ويدل على ذلِك من على أكثر ترجيح , هو وجود أداة التعريف قبل هذا الإسم"

تعريفات وبستر P.282

Smith bible Dictionary قاموس وليم سميث : "That it was a real locality is most probable from the use of the definite article before the name

2- أو الإسْم Baca في المزمور = ربما هو شجر التوت المذكور في صمويل الثاني..( وادي شجر التوت Valley of Mulberry tree) 
- رأي من آراء الرابيين اليهود : نسبة إلى 2 صمويل 5: 23 .. وهذا رأي من آراء الربيين اليهود , ففهموا اسم الوادي على أنه شجر التوت (قاموس سميث للطلبة والأسر) 
سير وليم سميث .. A concise dictionary of the Bible for the use of families and students,P.585

3- أو الإسْم Baca في المزمور = هو شجر البكا (البكاؤون) وهو مشابه للبلسم(valley of weeping tree, bacaim ) .
 قاموس الكتاب المقدس : يقول عن شَجر البكا:"ربما يقصد به شجر البلسم أو ما يشبهه".
- الموسوعة القياسية للكتاب المقدس : " وباستخدام الحدس في الكلمة ومع تهجئة مختلفة لنفس الجذر فإنه يرمز إلى البكاء, الشجرة تُسمى الباكي, وذلِك بسبب طبيعة لبانها والرطوبة فيه"
 الموسوعة القياسية : Conjecturally the word is, by variant spelling, of the stem which denotes weeping; the tree is called "weeper" from some habit of the trickling of its gum or of the moisture on it; "

4-أو الإسْم Baca في المزمور = هو شجر البلسان والبلسم أو شجر البكا المشابه له (Valley of Balsam tree) 
- القاموس العبري الإنجليزي "براون - درايفر - بريجز : يقول أن هذه الكلمة العبرية تعني شجر البلسم "
- يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن شَجر البكا:"ربما يقصد به شجر البلسم أو ما يشبهه".
- موسوعة الكتاب المُقدس العالمية القياسية ISBE : ترى أن " أفضل معنى للكمة هو وادي أشجار البلسم".
- دائرة المعارف الكتابية : "لعل المقصود بها شجر البلسان" (دائرة المعارف الكتابية 2/187 ).
 BDB Lexicon p.113 
(7) سير وليم سميث .. A concise dictionary of the Bible for the use of families and students,P.585

5- أو الإسم Baca في المزمور = يشير إلى الدموع.... (Valley of Tears ). 
- دائرة المعارف الكتابية 2/187 , وكذلِك البرت بارنز في تفسيره فإن رينان : في كتابه ( في حياة يسوع ) , يعتقد أن الإسم بكا قد يكون معناه هو الدموع , وأنه أطلق على " عين الحرامية " , ليُصبح اسمها وادي الدموع لأن المياه المالحة فيه تنضح من بين الصخور
6-- أو الإسم Baca في المزمور = يشير إلى الجفاف ... ( وادي الجفاف ).

يتبع


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

وفي { بَكَّة } ثلاثة أقاويل :
أحدها : أن بكة المسجد ، ومكة : الحرم كله ، وهذا قول ابن شهاب ، وضمرة بن ربيعة .
والثاني : أن بكة هي مكة ، وهو قول أبي عبيدة .
والثالث : أن بكة موضع البيت ، ومكة غيره في الموضع يريد القرية ، وروي ذلك عن مالك .
وفي المأخوذ منه بكة قولان :
أحدهما : أنه مأخوذ من الزحمة ، يقال تَبَاّك القوم بعضهم بعضاً إذا ازدحموا ، فبكة مُزْدَحَمُ الناس للطواف .
والقول الثاني : أنها سميت بكة ، لأنها تَبُكُّ أعناق الجبابرة ، إذ ألحدواْ فيها بظلم لم يهملواْ .

الكتاب : النكت والعيون
المؤلف : أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن حبيب البصري البغدادي، الشهير بالماوردي (المتوفى : 450هـ)
جـ 1 ، صـ 247

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قال الفخر الرازى ما ملخصه : فى اتصال هاتين الآيتين بما قبلهما وجوه : 
الأول : أن المراد منهما الجواب عن شبهة أخرى من شبهات اليهود فى إنكار نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك لأنه لما حولت القبلة إلى الكعبة طعن اليهود فى نبوته وقالوا : إن بيت المقدس أفضل من الكعبة وأحق بالاستقبال ، وذلك لأنه وضع قبل الكعبة وهو أرض الحشر ، وقبلة جملة الأنبياء ، وإذا كان كذلك كان تحويل القبلة إلى الكعبة باطلا ، فأجاب الله عنه بقوله : { إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ } فبين - سبحانه - أن الكعبة أفضل من بيت المقدس وأشرف فكان جعلها قبلة أولى " .
والمراد بالأولية أنه أول بيت وضعه الله لعبادته فى الأرض ، وقيل المراد بها كونه أولا فى الوضع وفى البناء ، ورووا فى ذلك آثارا ليس فيها ما يعتمد عليه .
*وبكة : لــــــــغـــــة فى مكة عند الأكثرين* 
، والباء والميم تعقب إحداهما الأخرى كثيراً ، ومنه النميط والنبيط فهما اسم لموضع . وقيل هما متغايران : فبكة موضع المسجد ومكة اسم البلد بأسرها . *وأصل كلمة بكة من البك وهو الازدحام* . يقال *تباك القوم إذا تزاحموا* ، وكأنها سميت بذلك* لازدحام* الحجيج فيها . والبك أيضاً دق العنق ، وكأنها سميت بكة لأن الجبابرة تندق أعناقهم إذا أرادوها بسوء . وقيل إنها مأخوذة من بكأت الناقة أو الشاة إذا قل لبنها ، وكأنها إنما سميت بذلك لقلة مائها وخصبها .
والمعنى : إن أول بيت وضعه الله - تعالى - للناس فى الأرض ليكون متعبداً لهم ، هو البيت الحرام الذى بمكة ، حيث يزدحم الناس أثناء طوافهم حوله ، وقد أتوا إليه رجالا وعلى كل ضامر من كل فج عميق ليشهدوا منافع لهم .
روى الشيخان عن أبى ذر قال : " قلت يا رسول الله : أي مسجد وضع فى الأرض أول؟ قال : المسجد الحرام . قلت : ثم آي؟ قال المسجد الأقصى . قلت : كم بينهما؟ قال : أربعون سنة ، ثم قال : حيثما أدركتك الصلاة فصل . والأرض لك مسجد " .
قالوا : وقد أشكل هذا الحديث على من لم يعرف المراد منه فقال : معلوم أن سليمان بن داود هو الذى بنى المسجد الأقصى ، والذى بنى المسجد الحرام هو إبراهيم وابنه إسماعيل ، وبينهما وبين سليمان أكثر من ألف سنة فيكف قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن بين بناء المسجدين أربعين سنة!
والجواب أن *الوضع غير البناء* ، فالذى أسس المسجد الأقصى ووضعه فى الأرض بأمر الله سيدنا يعقوبن بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم ويعقوب هذه المدة التى جاءت في الحديث ، أما سليمان فلم يكن مؤسساً للمسجد الأقصى أو واضعاً له وإنما كان مجددا فلا إشكال ولا منافاة .


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

bopp قال:


> 1-- أن الإسْم baca في المزمور = اسم مكانٍ *لوادي*... موغل في القدم قد لا يُعرف مكانه تحديداً ... (valley of baca ).
> 2- أو الإسْم baca في المزمور = ربما هو *شجر *التوت المذكور في صمويل الثاني..( وادي شجر التوت valley of mulberry tree)
> 3- أو الإسْم baca في المزمور = هو *شجر *البكا (البكاؤون) وهو مشابه للبلسم(valley of weeping tree, bacaim ) .
> 4-أو الإسْم baca في المزمور = هو *شجر *البلسان والبلسم أو شجر البكا المشابه له (valley of balsam tree)
> ...




أولا : رجاء ضع النصوص الإنجليزية كما هي ولا تترجمها فقط ضعها وضع مصدرها فقط 
ثانيا : نسق أكثر من هذا فى كلامك لأني ابذل الجهد كبير في فهم ماذا تكتب بنظامه أكثر من الموضوع نفسه !!!
ثالثا : يبدو ان لديك مشكلة فى فهم التفاسير ، وتبدوا انها مشكلة كبيرة جدا

فمن 1 إلي 6 لم يوجد أى اختلاف ..
فالذي قلته انت هو وادي ، شجر ، وتفسير روحي للنص

وكل هؤلاء هم شئ واحد وليس حتى اثنين !!

فالوادي الجاف هو الذي به الشجر وهو هنا يشير الى الدموع !!

فأين الإختلاف اساسا ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

انظر مرة أخرى الى القواميس المعتمدة 


قاموس براون العبري

H1056
 בּכא
 bâkâ'
 BDB Definition:
 Baca = “*weeping*”
 1) a valley in Palestine
 Part of Speech: noun proper locative
 A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H1058​ 
قاموس  سترونج

H1056
 בּכא
 bâkâ'
 baw-kaw'
 From H1058; *weeping*;  Baca, a valley in Palestine: - Baca.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

وتعالى الى الآيات الكتابية فهى حاسمة تماما


الأية الأولى 
 6 عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ  *يَنْبُوعاً*. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ.


أرأيت ان المعني هو البكاااااااء لأن نتيجته هي أن يجعلوه ينبوع من شدة وكثرة البكاء ؟؟؟؟
وأيضا لأأنه وادي جاف فهم يغيرونه الى وادي به ما الدموووووع


الأية الثانية

 7 يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ. يُرَوْنَ  قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ.

هل مكة أصبحت الآن في صهيون ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

10 لأَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً فِي  دِيَارِكَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفٍ. اخْتَرْتُ الْوُقُوفَ عَلَى  الْعَتَبَةِ فِي *بَيْتِ إِلَهِي* عَلَى السَّكَنِ فِي خِيَامِ الأَشْرَارِ.

هل بيت اله داؤود هو في السعودية ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

ملخص :
1. الكلمة هي بخا وتجاوزا بكا
2. الكلمة لا يوجد بها شدّة
3. معنى الكلمة اساسا غير معروف فى العربية 
4. تفسير المعني للقرآن لم ولن يتفق عليه علماء الإسلام بل بعضهم قال عنها انها البكاء !
5. لم يقل اى عالم انها مكة السعودية ألهم إذا اعتبرنا زغلول عالم !!!!
6. الإختلاف في التفسيرات المسيحية غير موجودة الا في الأوهام
7. المعني فى القواميس المعتمدة هو البكاء


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

للمزيد ، راجع :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3261
http://answering-islam.org/BibleCom/baca.html
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=28093#post28093
http://www.coptic-apologetics.com/Articles/PDF/Baca.pdf
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Search-St-Takla.org/site_search.php?q=%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%89+%D8%A8%D9%83%D8%A7&op=and


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

http://www.copts.net/FORUM/showthread.php?t=11396


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54017


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

*هل ورد  **إ**سم  **مكة فى  **الكتاب **المقدس؟*​ *القمص عبد  المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​ *كاهن  كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*​ 
 كتب  الدكتور زغلول النجار في جريدة الأهرام الصادرة يوم الاثنين 20 فبراير 2006 في  مقاله الأسبوعي عن أسرار القرآن تحت عنوان " الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي الذي  يجدونه مكتوباعندهم في  التوراة والإنجيل " وقد تناول فيه شرح الآية 157 من سورة الأعراف ثم عرج إلى  الكتاب المقدس وأتخذ من قول المزمور (84: 6) " عابرين في وادي البكاء  يصيرونه ينبوعا"، ما زعم  أنه نبوة عن ذكر اسم " مكة " في الكتاب المقدس!! فقط لمجرد التشابه في الاسم، بمبدأ  مكيافيلي هو الغاية تبرر الوسيلة!! وذلك دون مراعاة لحقيقة النص العبري الأصلي  ونطقه ومعناه وقرينته وبقية سياق الكلام ومضمون المزمور ككل معتمدا فقط على أن بعض  الترجمات الإنجليزية ترجمة كلمة " البكاء " إلى اسم علم وبدأت الكلمة بحرف كبير "  Baca  " باعتبارها تشير إلى اسم علم هو " وادي البكاء " The valley of Baca  "!!
 وفي تأويله  للنص، على هواه، معتمدا على الإدعاء الكاذب؛ أن اليهود قد يكونوا قد حرفوا النص!!  وضع دائرة حمراء حول كلمة " البكاء " وكتبفوقها بخط  يده وباللون الأحمر " وادي بكا "، كما وضع دائرة أخري حمراء على  الترجمة الإنجليزية حول كلمة "Baca "، ليوحي للقارئ بما توهمه وتخيله هو وكتب فوقها باللون  الأحمر كلمة " مكة "!! بل وزاد الطين بلة عندما حرف هو نفسه الكلمة  الإنجليزية وأضاف عليها حرف (C)  وحول الكلمة الإنجليزية إلى (Bacca)  بدلا من (Baca) ليعطي إيحاء للقارئ  بمدى التحريف في النص والذي حرفه هو بنفسه!! وهذا هو أسلوب أستاذ الإعجاز العلمي!!  وهكذا يحرف معاني كلمات الكتاب المقدس ليحاول أن يثبت زورا بلي عنق النصوص وتحريفها  إلى هدفه!! وهكذا يكون الإعجاز العلمي!! والغريب أنه دائم الاتهام للكتاب المقدس  بالتحريف!! وكان قد سبق وتعرض في مقال سابق بجريدةالأهرام يوم  9 يناير 2006 لنفس الآيتين الواردتين بالمزمور المذكور وقال بالحرف: " ولكن في  الترجمة إلي اللغة العربية (نشر دار الكتاب المقدس في الشرق الأوسط ص892) تم  تحريف (وادي بكة) إلي (وادي البكاء) كما تم تحريف التعبير (حج بيتك) إلى  (طرقبيتك) أي  بيت الله، هكذا دون سند ولا دليل إلا ما يصوره له خياله العلمي!! ويبدوا أن لا يرى  بيت لله سوى ما يؤمن هو فقط أنه بيت الله!! ولا يرى غير ذلك!! 
 والغريب  أن الكثيرين من الكتّاب أخذوا قوله هذا كحقيقة مسلم بها وآمنوا بها وكأنها نازلة من  السماء!! وأنتشر كلامه هذا في عشرات المواقع على النت والكتب التي تغرق المكتبات بل  والأرصفة!! لما لا وقد قاله صاحب الإعجاز العلمي الشهير!! ولكنّا نقول له وللجميع:  لقد جانبك الصواب، كالعادة، عندما تبحث في كتابنا المقدس، فكتابنا له علمه ولغاته  ومنهجه وعلماءه، وبالطبع أنت  لست منهم، فلا ترفس مناخس. وتعالا معنا الآن بمبدأ " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا  قَبْلَكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ " (النحل43  والأنبياء7)، لتعرف كيف يفهم الكتاب المقدس: 
1 – يقول  المزمور(84: 6)"  عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِيالْبُكَاءِيُصَيِّرُونَهُ  يَنْبُوعاً " وجاءت العبارة الأولى " עֹבְרֵי,  בְּעֵמֶקהַבָּכָא-  عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِيالْبُكَاءِ"  في ترجمتها اليونانية السبعينية: 
 "  ἐν τῇ κοιλάδι τοῦ  κλαυθμῶνος= في وادي  (ἐν τῇ  κοιλάδι)  البكاء (τοῦ  κλαυθμῶνος)  " وتترجم في الإنجليزية: " Passing through the valley of  weeping" وفي العربية: "  عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِيالْبُكَاءِ "، كما تترجم أيضاً "  the valley of  balsam-trees  - وادي أشجار البلسان  " وقد ترجمتها بعض  الترجمات الإنجليزية " The valley of  Baca" بنقل الحروف العبرية  إلى ما يقابلها في الإنجليزية (בָּכָא -  Baca)، كما يحدث عادة في نقل أسماء الأعلام من منطلق أنها اسم علم لوادي  البكاء، فهو ودادي كان معروفاً بهذا الاسم " وادي البكاء ".
2 – أما  كلمة " الْبُكَاءِ " هنا فقد وردت في العبرية: " בּכא  -bâkâ'  - baw-kaw'  " وتنطق " بخا " وقد وردت  في قاموس The New  Brown – Driver – Briggs – Gesenius: Hebrew and English Lexicon With Appendix  Containing The Biblical Aramic p.113 – n.1057 بمعني " شجر بلسم والفعل منها في العربية بكاء، كما تعني  أيضاً الذي يعطي لبن جمل قليل، أي نقط من اللبن ". أي أنها تعني بلسم وبكاء ولبن  جمل قليل. 
3  - والكلمة كما وردت بالنص العبري والتي تعني  البكاء (בָּכָא)وتنطق "  بخا " مكونة من حرف الباء (בָּ) وتحته حركة (الفتحة)، ثم حرف الخاء(כָ) وتحتها فتحة أيضاً وإذا كان في  وسط الحرف نقطة تلفظ (كاف) وبدون  نقطة تلفظ (خاء)، ثم  حرف الألف)א(بدون حركات  تنوين فتصبح الكلمة هكذا (בָּכָא) وتلفظ (بَخَا) وليس  (بَكَّةَ) كما يزعمون خاصة إن  الكلمة تنتهي بحرف الألف وهذا شكله (א  -أ) وليس بحرف الهاء بهذا  الشكل(ה -  ه).
وهذا نص  الآية باللغة العبرية: مزمور 84: 6 أو اللآية 7 حسب النص العبري
"  עֹבְרֵי,  בְּעֵמֶקהַבָּכָאמַעְיָןיְשִׁיתוּהוּ;גַּם-בְּרָכוֹת, יַעְטֶה  מוֹרֶה"
أما  كلمة مكّة فإنها بالآرامية  (السريانية) تكتب هكذا (مَكِا) وتلفظ (ماكه) وتعني  بالعبرية (ضارِب أو قاتل). أما كلمة مكّة  بالعبرية فإنها تكتب هكذا (מֶכָּה) وتلفظ بحسب اللغة  العبرية (مه كاه) وأحرفالكلمة  هي حرف الميم (מֶ(وتحتها  حركة اسمها باللغة  العبرية الكسرة الممالة  القصيرة (سيجولסגול)رمزها مع  حرف الميم هكذا(מֶ)، ثم  حرف الكاف(כָּ) مفتوحة  لكنبداخلها  نقطة وهي الشدة  الخفيفة واسمها هذه الشدة (داجيش كل דגש קל) وهذه الشدة تأتي مع  ثلاثة أحرف فقط وهي (به، كاف، به). والحرف الأخير في  كلمةمكّة هو  الهاء(ה)  وهو بدون  حركات.
والآن  لننظر إلي الفارق بين كلمة(بَخَا- בָּכָא)والتي  تعني بكاء أو شجرة البلسان والتي وردت في الآية هنا وكلمة(מֶכָּה -  مه كاه) العبرية والتيتعني(مكّة)والتي  تخيلها وتوهما دكتور الإعجاز ومن تبعه فهل يوجد شبة بينهما بالشكل أو النطق أو حتى  في احدالأحرف!!!
4 –  وقد وردت الكلمة أكثر  من مرة واستخدمها الكتاب جمع بمعني " أشجار البكاء – הבכאים "  فسأل  أيضا داود من الله فقال له الله لا تصعد وراءهم تحوّل عنهم وهلم عليهم مقابل اشجار  البكا " הבכאים  ".وعندما  تسمع صوت خطوات في رؤوس أشجار البكا " הבכאים " فاخرج  حينئذ للحرب لان الله يخرج أمامك لضرب محلّة الفلسطينيين (1أخ14: 14و15).  وأيضاً: " فسأل  داود من الرب فقال لا تصعد بل در من ورائهم وهلم عليهم مقابل أشجار  البكا " הבכאים "  وعندما  تسمع صوت خطوات في رؤوس أشجار البكا " הבכאים " حينئذ  احترص لأنه إذ ذاك يخرج الرب أمامك لضرب محلّة الفلسطيني " (2صم5:  23و24). والكلمة هنا جمع "  הבכאים– ها بخيم  " و "ה " أداة  التعريف، و " בכא" شجرة  البكاء، و " ים" حرفي  الجمع.
5 –  كانت عبارة " وادي  البكاء " تشير إلى هذا الوادي بالذات الذي عرف بهذا الاسم لأنه كانت تكثر به "  أشجار البكاء " أو " أشجار البلسان " وكان يعبر عن الاسم بكلمة واحدة  كما ورد أعلاه في سفري صموئيل وأخبار الأيام. و البلسان هوشجر ينتج  مادة ذات رائحة زكية و لها خصائص علاجية مشهورة و نعرفه في مصر باسمالبلسم.
6 – ويرجع  أصل تسمية ذلك المكان بوادي البكاء سفر  القضاة: "  وصعد  ملاك الرب من الجلجال إلى بوكيم (הבכים–  Bochim = الباكين - the weepers) وقال. قد أصعدتكم من مصر وأتيت بكم إلى الأرض التي أقسمت لآبائكم  وقلت لا انكث عهدي معكم إلى الأبد. وانتم فلا تقطعوا عهدا مع سكان هذه الأرض.  اهدموا مذابحهم. ولم تسمعوا لصوتي. فماذا عملتم. فقلت أيضا لا اطردهم من أمامكم بل  يكونون لكم مضايقين وتكون آلهتهم لكم شركا. وكان لما تكلم ملاك الرب بهذا الكلام  إلى جميع بني إسرائيل أن الشعب رفعوا صوتهم وبكوا (ויבכו–  wept = بكوا). فدعوا اسم ذلك المكان بوكيم (the weepers - Bokim - בכים).  وذبحوا هناك للرب " (قض2:  1 -5). وكان هذا الوادي يقع شمال وادي هنوم، وهو وادي مجاور لجبل الهيكل بأورشليم،  كان يمثلالمرحلة  الأخيرة في السفر للآتين من أنحاء أرض الموعد، الشمال والغرب والجنوب لزيارة بيت  الرب في أورشليم والذي هو هيكل سليمان وليس أي مكان آخر.
7 - وقد  استخدم الوحي الإلهي - على لسان كاتب المزمور - الجناس اللفظي الواضح بين اسم "  وادي البكاء " و البكاء، فقال: " عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعا "  ليشيربذلك إلى  دموع الشوق والتوبة في أعين جموع الآتين إلى أورشليم في العيد لكي يتعبدوا للرب في  بيته، أي في هيكله بأورشليم. ويؤكد بشكل قاطع أن بيت الله المقصود هنا هو هيكل  سليمان وليس أي مكان أخر في قوله: " عابرين  في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعا. أيضا ببركات يغطون مورة يذهبون من قوة إلى قوة.  يرون قدام الله في صهيون " (مز84:  6و7). كما أن الذين كتبوا المزمور بالروح القدس هم بني قورح، وهؤلاء كانوا جماعة من  مرتلي الهيكل الذين نظمهم داود النبي، ومن الطبيعي أنهم يترنمون بالعبادة في  الهيكل، هيكل الرب في أورشليم الذين كانوا من ضمن أنبيائه بالروح.


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3279


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2010)

رد الدكتور هولي بايبل
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10157


----------



## mo'men (7 مايو 2010)

*مكة فى الانجيل بالانجليزية paran 
والدليل على انها مكة انها وردت فى نفس النجيل نفس الكلمة على انها المكان الذى ترك فية أبو الأنبياء ابراهيم هاجر وولدة اسماعيل 
اذن paran هى فاران باعربية وهى مكة ومن اسمائها بكة اى التى تبك اعناق الطغاة
جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من ساعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران وأتى من ربوات القدس وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم " سفر التثنية اصحاح 33
اشارة لثلاثة من اولى العزم من الرسل موسى وعيسى ومحمد  ونفس الاشارة بالقرآن والتين والزيتون فلسطين المسيح وطور سنين سيناء موسى وهذا البلد الأمين مكة محمد *


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (7 مايو 2010)

*الموضوع يتكلم عن وادى البكاء وليس فاران *

*لا تشتت الموضوع توجد موضوعات تتكلم وترد على موضوع فاران *


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

mo'men

عُد الى سريرك وأكمل نومك


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

​ 

Ludwig Koehler et al., _The Hebrew and Aramaic Lexicon of the Old Testament_ (Volumes 1-4 combined in one electronic edition.;, electronic ed.; Leiden;  New York: E.J. Brill, 1999, c1994-1996), 129.
 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادي البكاء*[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Holy_bible_1*[/FONT]​   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الشبهة *[/FONT] 


> [FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*مَا أَحْلَى مَسَاكِنَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ*[/FONT]*. *[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*تَشْتَاقُ بَلْ تَتُوقُ نَفْسِي إِلَى دِيَارِ الرَّبِّ *[/FONT]*....*[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*قَلْبِي وَلَحْمِي يَهْتِفَانِ بِالإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ*[/FONT]*. 3*[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*اَلْعُصْفُورُ أَيْضاً وَجَدَ بَيْتاً وَالسُّنُونَةُ عُشّاً لِنَفْسِهَا حَيْثُ تَضَعُ أَفْرَاخَهَا مَذَابِحَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ مَلِكِي وَإِلَهِي*[/FONT]*. *[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*طُوبَى لِلسَّاكِنِينَ فِي بَيْتِكَ أَبَداً يُسَبِّحُونَكَ*[/FONT]*. *[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*سِلاَهْ*[/FONT]*. *[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*طُوبَى لِأُنَاسٍ عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ*[/FONT]*. *[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ*[/FONT]*. *[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ*[/FONT]*. 7*[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ*[/FONT]*. *[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*يُرَوْنَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ*[/FONT]*....*[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْجُنُودِ اسْمَعْ صَلاَتِي وَاصْغَ يَا إِلَهَ يَعْقُوبَ*[/FONT]*. *[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*سِلاَهْ*[/FONT]*. *[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*يَا مِجَنَّنَا انْظُرْ يَا اللهُ وَالْتَفِتْ إِلَى وَجْهِ مَسِيحِكَ*[/FONT]*. *[FONT=Arabic Transparent,  sans-serif]*لأَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً فِي دِيَارِكَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفٍ*[/FONT]*.*
> [FONT=Arabic Transparent, sans-serif]*اَلْمَزْمُورُ الرَّابِعُ وَالثَّمَانُونَ*[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الرد *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*النص بالكامل  *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*سفر المزامير  *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*- *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الأصحاح *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*84*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى الْجَتِّيَّةِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لِبَنِي قُورَحَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مَزْمُورٌ مَا أَحْلَى *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مَسَاكِنَكَ يَا  رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*تَشْتَاقُ بَلْ  تَتُوقُ نَفْسِي إِلَى دِيَارِ الرَّبِّ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*قَلْبِي وَلَحْمِي يَهْتِفَانِ بِالإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*3 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اَلْعُصْفُورُ أَيْضاً  وَجَدَ بَيْتاً وَالسُّنُونَةُ عُشّاً لِنَفْسِهَا حَيْثُ تَضَعُ أَفْرَاخَهَا مَذَابِحَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ مَلِكِي وَإِلَهِي*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*4 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*طُوبَى لِلسَّاكِنِينَ  فِي بَيْتِكَ أَبَداً يُسَبِّحُونَكَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*سِلاَهْ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*طُوبَى لِأُنَاسٍ  عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عَابِرِينَ فِي *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مُورَةَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*7 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*قُوَّةٍ إِلَى  قُوَّةٍ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يُرَوْنَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*صِهْيَوْنَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*8 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْجُنُودِ اسْمَعْ صَلاَتِي وَاصْغَ يَا إِلَهَ يَعْقُوبَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*سِلاَهْ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*9 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يَا مِجَنَّنَا انْظُرْ يَا اللهُ وَالْتَفِتْ إِلَى *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَجْهِ مَسِيحِكَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*10 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لأَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً فِي دِيَارِكَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفٍ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اخْتَرْتُ الْوُقُوفَ عَلَى الْعَتَبَةِ فِي *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بَيْتِ إِلَهِي*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* عَلَى السَّكَنِ فِي خِيَامِ الأَشْرَارِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*11 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ  اللهَ شَمْسٌ وَمِجَنٌّ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الرَّبُّ يُعْطِي رَحْمَةً وَمَجْداً*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لاَ يَمْنَعُ خَيْراً عَنِ السَّالِكِينَ بِالْكَمَالِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*12 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الْمُتَّكِلِ عَلَيْكَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*!*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اولا عن  ماذا يتكلم المزمور *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عن الاشتياق  للسكني في بيت الرب الي الابد وليس زيارته *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(1*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*،*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2): "*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ما أحلى مساكنك يا رب الجنود*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*تشتاق بل تتوق نفسي إلى ديار الرب*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*قلبي ولحمي يهتفان بالإله الحي*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*."*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فهو السكني  المستمره وهذا لن يتحقق الا في اورشليم السمائية *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(3): "*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*العصفور أيضاً  وجد بيتاً والسنونة عشاً لنفسها حيث تضع أفراخها مذابحك يا رب الجنود ملكي وإلهي*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*."*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الذي بلا عش ومضطهد ومطرود بلا ثمن يشتاق السكن في بيت الله الي الابد حيث اولاد الكنيسه تتناول من مذبح رب الجنود *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(4): "*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*طوبى للساكنين في بيتك أبداً يسبحونك*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*سلاه*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*."*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ويتكلم مرة  اخري عن تطويب الساكنين في بيت الله وليس الزائرين *[/FONT] 






  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لغويا كلمة  بكاء*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*التراجم العربي  *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ترجمة فانديك  *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عَابِرِينَ فِي *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَادِي الْبُكَاء*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أَيْضاً *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ  مُورَةَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الحياه *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وإذ يعبرون في *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادي البكاء*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* الجاف، يجعلونه ينابيع ماء، *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ويغمرهم المطر الخريفي بالبركات*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*السارة *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يعبرون في *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادي الجفاف*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*،فيجعلونه عيون  ماء، *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بل بركا يغمرها المطر*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اليسوعية *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*إذا مروا *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بوادي البلسان*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* جعلوا منه ينابيع *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وباكورة الأمطار  تغمرهم بالبركات*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*المشتركة *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*مز*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*-84-7: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يعبُرونَ في *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادي الجفافِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*،فَيَجعَلونَهُ عُيونَ  ماءٍ، *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بل بُركًا يغمُرُها المَطَرُ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الكاثوليكية *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*مز*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*-84-7: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*إِذا مَرُّوا *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بِوادي البَلَسان*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* جَعَلوا مِنه يَنابيع *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وباكورَةُ الأَمطارِ تَغمُرُهم بِالبَرَكات*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*ونكتشف ان معني اسمه هو *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادي البكاء او وادي الجفاف واسمه الحقيقي وادي البلسان *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*التراجم الانجليزي  وبعض اللغات الاخري*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Psa 84:6*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(ASV)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  Passing through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*valley of Weeping*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* they make it a place of springs; Yea, the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*early rain  covereth it with blessings*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(BBE)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  Going through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*valley of balsam-trees*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*, they make it a place of springs; it is clothed with *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*blessings by  the early rain*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(Bishops)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  They iourneying through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*vale of teares*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: (yea when euery cesterne [at their name] is filled with water) do accept it for a [fayre pleasaunt] well. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(CEV)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  When they reach *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Dry Valley*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, springs start flowing, and the autumn rain fills it with pools of water. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(Darby)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  Passing through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*valley of Baca*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, they make it a well-spring; yea, the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*early rain  covereth it with blessings*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(DRB)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*(84:7)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* In the vale of tears, in the place which he hath set. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(ESV)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  As they go through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Valley of Baca*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* they make it a place of springs; the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*early rain  also covers it with pools*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(FDB)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  Passant par la *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*vallée de Baca*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, ils en font une fontaine; la pluie aussi la couvre de bénédictions. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(FLS)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*(84:7)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* Lorsqu'ils traversent la *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*vallée de Baca*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, Ils la transforment en un lieu plein de sources, Et la pluie la couvre aussi de bénédictions. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(Geneva)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  They going through *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*the vale of Baca*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, make welles therein: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*the raine also couereth the poole*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*s. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(GNB)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  As they pass through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*dry valley of Baca*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*, it becomes a place of springs; the autumn rain fills it with *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(GW)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  As they pass through *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*a valley where balsam trees grow*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*, they make it a place of springs. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*The early rains cover it with blessings*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(JPS)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*(84:7)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* Passing through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*valley of Baca*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* they make it a place of springs; yea, the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*early rain  clotheth it with blessings*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(KJV)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]_*Who*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* passing through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*valley of Baca*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* make it a well; *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*the rain also filleth the pools. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(KJV-1611)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  Who passing through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*valley of Baca*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, make it a well: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*the raine also filleth the pooles.*[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(LITV)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  Passing through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*valley of weeping*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, they will make it a fountain; even *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*the early  rain covers *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*with*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* blessings*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(MKJV)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  Passing through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*valley of weeping*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, they will make it a fountain; the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*early rain  also covers *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*it with*_[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]* blessings*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(RV)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  Passing through the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*valley of Weeping*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* they make it a place of springs; yea, the *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*early rain  covereth it with blessings*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(Webster)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]_*Who*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* passing through *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*the valley of Baca*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]* make it a well; *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*the rain also filleth the pools*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(YLT)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  Those passing through a *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*valley of weeping,*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* A fountain do make it, Blessings also cover the director. *[/FONT] 
​ 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ونجد ان  الاسماء التي استخدمت لوصف هذا الوادي هي *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Valley of weeping – valley of balsam tree – dry valley – valley of Baca – valley of tears *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ومعناه انه  وادي البكاء *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*( *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*النحيب *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) - *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادي اشجار البلسم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*- *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الوادي الجاف *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*- *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادي بكا *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*- *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادي الدموع *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وبهذا يكون  معني بكا واضح *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عبريا *[/FONT] 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*العدد *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(HOT)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*(84:7)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*עברי בעמק הבכא מעין ישׁיתוהו גם־ברכות יעטה מורה׃ *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وتنطق *[/FONT] 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عوفيري بعيميك هاباخا معين يشهيتوهو جام براخوت يعتيه موريه*[/FONT]


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ومعنا هاباخا *[/FONT] 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*باخا معرف اي البكاء *[/FONT] 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*معني الكلمة  قاموس سترونج *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*H1056*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]בּכא[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]bâkâ'[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_baw-kaw'_[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]From [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]H1058[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]; [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_weeping_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]; [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Baca_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], a valley in Palestine: - Baca.[/FONT]


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*H1056*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]בּכא[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]bâkâ'[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*BDB Definition:*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Baca = “weeping”[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1) a valley in Palestine[/FONT]
​ 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*والمفاجئه ان  الكلمة في اصلها تنطق ها بخا اي البكاء او النحيب باداة التعريف *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فهل اطلق  علي مكة اسم المكة او البكة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وجائة اداة  التعريف في الانجليزي سابقه لكلمة الوادي *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*The*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* valley of Baca*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ولذلك هو  انجليزيا بكا صفة اضيف عليها اداة تعريف ليصبح اسم *[/FONT] 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهذا دليل  قاطع اعتقد انه ليس اسم مكه لغويا *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهذه الكلمة  جاءت عدة مرات في *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*صم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2Sa 5:23*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]فَسَأَلَ دَاوُدُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ فَقَالَ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: «[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]لاَ تَصْعَدْ، بَلْ دُرْ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ وَهَلُمَّ عَلَيْهِمْ مُقَابِلَ [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]أَشْجَارِ الْبُكَا[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]2Sa 5:24[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]وَعِنْدَمَا تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ خَطَوَاتٍ فِي [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]رُؤُوسِ أَشْجَارِ الْبُكَا[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif] حِينَئِذٍ احْتَرِصْ، لأَنَّهُ إِذْ ذَاكَ يَخْرُجُ الرَّبُّ أَمَامَكَ لِضَرْبِ مَحَلَّةِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]».[/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1Ch 14:14*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]فَسَأَلَ أَيْضاً دَاوُدُ مِنَ اللَّهِ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]فَقَالَ لَهُ اللَّهُ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]: «[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]لاَ تَصْعَدْ وَرَاءَهُمْ[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]تَحَوَّلْ عَنْهُمْ وَهَلُمَّ عَلَيْهِمْ مُقَابِلَ [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]أَشْجَارِ الْبُكَا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1Ch 14:15[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]وَعِنْدَمَا تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ خَطَوَاتٍ فِي رُؤُوسِ [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]أَشْجَارِ الْبُكَا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] فَاخْرُجْ حِينَئِذٍ لِلْحَرْبِ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]لأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَخْرُجُ أَمَامَكَ لِضَرْبِ مَحَلَّةِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]».[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]فهل مكة  هي التي حارب عندها داوود النبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]وتنطق عبريا  بخائيم[/FONT]



[FONT=Georgia, serif]*H1057*[/FONT]
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]בּכא[/FONT]
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]bâkâ'[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]_baw-kaw'_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]The same as [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]H1056[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]; the [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_weeping_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] tree (some gum distilling tree, perhaps the [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_balsam_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]): - mulberry tree.[/FONT]​ 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فهل مكة  ممكن يطلق عليها مكهئيم ؟ او بكهئيم ؟*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يوناني السبعينية  *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(LXX)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*(83:7)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ἐν*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*τῇ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*κοιλάδι*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*τοῦ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*κλαυθμῶνος*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*εἰς*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*τόπον*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*, *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ὃν*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ἔθετο·*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*καὶ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*γὰρ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*εὐλογίας*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*δώσει*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ὁ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*νομοθετῶν*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وتنطق*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]en tE koiladi tou klauthmOnos eis topon on etheto kai gar eulogias dOsei o nomothetOn[/FONT]​ ان تي كويلادي تو كلاوثمونوس  
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وترجمته الانجليزي  *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]84:6 the valley of weeping, to the place which he has appointed, for [there] the law-giver will grant blessings.[/FONT]​ 



[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*وجاءت ايضا معرفة تون كلاوثمونوس *[/FONT] 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*البكاء *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*وجائت هذه الكلمة في السبعينية مرتين اخريين ايضا في *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*صم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*و *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اخ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*14 *[/FONT] 




[FONT=Arial,  sans-serif]*King James Bible*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,  sans-serif]…............................................................................. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] And when David inquired of the LORD, he said, Thou shalt not go up; but fetch a compass behind them, and come upon them over against the [/FONT][FONT=Arial,  sans-serif]mulberry trees[/FONT][FONT=Arial,  sans-serif].[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,  sans-serif]*King James Bible*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,  sans-serif]…............................................................................. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] And let it be, when thou hearest the sound of a going in the tops of the [/FONT][FONT=Arial,  sans-serif]mulberry trees[/FONT][FONT=Arial,  sans-serif], that then thou shalt bestir thyself: for then shall the LORD go out before thee, to smite the host of the Philistines.[/FONT]​ 

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وفي المرتين  ايضا جائت الكلمه معرفة *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اللاتيني الفلجاتا*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(Vulgate)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*(83:7)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* in valle lacrimarum in loco quem posuit *[/FONT] ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادي الدموع  ولم  تكتبها وادي بكا *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهنا لفظيا  ارد  علي من قال بكا انجليزيا ليس لها معني لانها اسم ولكن الذي قال ذلك لم  ينتبه الي اداة التعريف فهو اسم اطلق علي مكان لصفة وصف بها المكان وانه  وادي البكاء *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وتعريف كلمة  بكا  *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*من الموسوعه   اليهودية *[/FONT] 
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*BACA*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]A valley mentioned in Ps. lxxxiv. 7 [6 A. V.].  Since it is there said that pilgrims transform the valley into a land of  wells, the old translators gave to "Baca" the meaning of a "valley of  weeping";.[/FONT]​


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]وتؤكد الموسوعه  انه  الوادي المذكور في مزمور [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]84 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]بلجريمس وهو ارض البكاء [/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ولماذا اطلق   عليه وادي البكاء *[/FONT] 



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*سفر القضاء *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*2*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*وَصَعِدَ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ مِنَ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الْجِلْجَالِ  إِلَى بُوكِيمَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* وَقَالَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:  «*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*قَدْ  أَصْعَدْتُكُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ وَأَتَيْتُ بِكُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي  أَقْسَمْتُ لآبَائِكُمْ، وَقُلْتُ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لاَ أَنْكُثُ عَهْدِي  مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*
2 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*وَأَنْتُمْ فَلاَ  تَقْطَعُوا عَهْدًا  مَعَ سُكَّانِ هذِهِ الأَرْضِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اهْدِمُوا مَذَابِحَهُمْ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.  *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَلَمْ  تَسْمَعُوا لِصَوْتِي*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فَمَاذَا عَمِلْتُمْ؟ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*
3 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*فَقُلْتُ أَيْضًا*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:  *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لاَ  أَطْرُدُهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكُمْ، بَلْ يَكُونُونَ لَكُمْ مُضَايِقِينَ،  وَتَكُونُ آلِهَتُهُمْ لَكُمْ شَرَكًا*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».  *[/FONT][FONT=Times  New  Roman, serif]*
4 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*وَكَانَ لَمَّا  تَكَلَّمَ مَلاَكُ  الرَّبِّ بِهذَا الْكَلاَمِ إِلَى جَمِيعِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، أَنَّ  الشَّعْبَ رَفَعُوا صَوْتَهُمْ وَبَكَوْا*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*
5 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*فَدَعَوْا اسْمَ  ذلِكَ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الْمَكَانِ  *[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*«*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بُوكِيمَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».  *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَذَبَحُوا  هُنَاكَ لِلرَّبِّ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وتنطق عبريا  *[/FONT]  
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*هابوخيم *[/FONT]  



[FONT=Georgia, serif](HOT)[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic,   serif]ויעל מלאך־יהוה מן־הגלגל אל־הבכים ויאמר אעלה אתכם  ממצרים ואביא אתכם אל־הארץ אשׁר נשׁבעתי לאבתיכם ואמר לא־אפר בריתי אתכם  לעולם׃[/FONT]​ 1 wayya‘al mal[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ə[/FONT]’a[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ḵə[/FONT]-y[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ə[/FONT]hwâ min-hagil[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ə[/FONT]gāl ’el-habō[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ḵ[/FONT]îm  3fwayyō’mer ’a‘ăleh  ’e[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ṯəḵ[/FONT]em mimmi[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ṣə[/FONT]rayim wā’ā[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ḇ[/FONT]î’ ’e[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ṯəḵ[/FONT]em ’el-hā’āre[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ṣ[/FONT] ’ăšer niš[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ə[/FONT]ba‘[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ə[/FONT]tî la’ă[FONT=Arial,  sans-serif]ḇ[/FONT]ō[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ṯ[/FONT]ê[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ḵ[/FONT]em  wā’ōmar lō’-’āfēr b[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ə[/FONT]rî[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ṯ[/FONT]î ’it[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]əḵ[/FONT]em l[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ə[/FONT]‘wōlām:​ 


 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*H1066*[/FONT]
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]בּכים[/FONT]
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]bôkkı̂ym[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]_bo-keem'_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]Plural active participle of [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]H1058[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]; (with the article) the [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_weepers_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]; [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_Bokim_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], a place in Palestine: - Bochim.[/FONT]​ قاموس الكتاب المقدس  
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بوكيم*[/FONT]

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اسم عبري  معناه *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الباكون*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهو اسم مكان فوق  الجلجال إلى الجهة الغربية من الأردن*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*دعي كذلك من بكاء إسرائيل  فيه *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*قض *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2: 1-5)*[/FONT]



وتصريف الكلمة هنا تعني الباكين بالجمع وحينما تحول لاسم  يتكون بخا اي بكاء وهذا اصل تسمية المكان فهو مكان له معني ها لليهود  



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*جغرافيا *[/FONT]  



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اين يقع مكان  بوكيم او وادي البكاء ؟*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يحدد انه  من  الجلجال صعودا *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وايضا *[/FONT]  



[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]سفر التكوين  [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]12[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 6[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَاجْتَازَ               أَبْرَامُ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَى مَكَانِ             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*شَكِيمَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*              إِلَى بَلُّوطَةِ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مُورَةَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*وَكَانَ              الْكَنْعَانِيُّونَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي             الأَرْضِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]سفر التثنية  [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]11[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 30[/FONT]


[FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*أَمَا              هُمَا فِي *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عَبْرِ              الأُرْدُنِّ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*،             وَرَاءَ  طَرِيقِ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ             فِي أَرْضِ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ              السَّاكِنِينَ فِي الْعَرَبَةِ،             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*مُقَابِلَ              الْجِلْجَالِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*،             بِجَانِبِ  بَلُّوطَاتِ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مُورَةَ؟*[/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]سفر القضاة  [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]7[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 1[/FONT]


[FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*فَبَكَّرَ              يَرُبَّعْلُ،  أَيْ جِدْعُونُ، وَكُلُّ             الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي مَعَهُ وَنَزَلُوا              عَلَى *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عَيْنِ              حَرُودَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*.             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*وَكَانَ              جَيْشُ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ شِمَالِيَّهُمْ             عِنْدَ تَلِّ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مُورَةَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*              فِي الْوَادِي*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]






​ [FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-1-Ol*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*d-Testament/Bible-Map-001-Abraham-Moving-Genesis.html*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ومكبرة *[/FONT]  



​ [FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-1-Old-Testament/Bible-Map-002-Moves*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*-of-Jacob.html*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*والجلجال *[/FONT]  



​ [FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-1-Old-Testament/Bible-Map-008-Entering-the-Promised-Land.htm*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*l*[/FONT]












  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فهي بالتفصيل  *[/FONT]  



​ 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-1-Old-Testament/Bible-Map-017-Old-Testament-Cities.html*[/FONT]​ *آية **(6): "**عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعاً**. **أيضاً ببركات يغطون مورة**."*
عابرين في وادي البكاء. وادي البكاء هو طريق مؤدي لأورشليم. ولم يكن فيه آبار أولاً. فكان المسافر إلى أورشليم أثناء عبوره في هذا الوادي معرضاً  للهلاك، إلا إذا حفر بئراً ليشرب، أو يحفرون حفراً لتستقبل مياه الأمطار،  ويبدو أنهم حفروا هذه الحفر وتركوها تمتلئ بمياه الأمطار لمساعدة المسافرين. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). والكلمة الأصلية وادي البكا= تشير كلمة البكا إلى البكاء فعلاً وقد تعني شجرة البلسان وهذا  البلسان يستعمل كدواء للأمراض والجروح (أر22:8). وهذا  البلسان يحصلون عليه بجرح الشجرة بفأس فيخرج العصير من قشرتها فيتلقونه في  أوانٍ خزفية. وكلا المعنيين  له تأمل رائع. فنحن في رحلتنا  لأورشليم السماوية نعبر في هذا العالم، وادي البكاء الجاف معرضين للهلاك،  ولكننا بجهادنا (حفر الآبار) نمتلئ من الروح القدس، الماء المنسكب من  أعلى فلا نهلك، بل هو يشفي (البلسان). ويشير البكاء للتوبة والجهاد. والذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج(مز5:126). فعلينا أن نقضي أيام غربتنا في بكاء على خطايانا، والله يملأنا  هو بفرح حقيقي من عنده. ومن  يبكي هكذا على خطاياه يحول الوادي إلى ينبوع تعزيات.  ببركات يغطون مورة= راجع الكتاب المقدس بشواهد فهذه الآية مترجمة ترجمة أخرى "أيضاً ببركات يكسبه المطر المبكر" وفي الإنجليزية" الأمطار تملأ البرك (الحُفَرْ). وغالباً  مورة كان وادي جاف والمعنى أنه حين يبارك الله يتحول الجفاف إلى بركة ونعمة  من الروح القدس.






  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ثانيا مورة*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الترجمات كما   اوضحت تتكلم عن المطر المبكر المبارك المغطي *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وتعني موره كاسم*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]*H4175*[/FONT]
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]מורה[/FONT]
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]môreh[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*BDB Definition:*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1) (early) rain[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]2) (TWOT) teacher[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*Part of Speech:*[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] noun masculine[/FONT]​   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وتعني  المطر  المبكر او المعلم او تعني اسم علم مثل بلوطة موره او تل مورة الذي  يعني تل المطر او بلوطة المطر *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*واتت مرتين فقط  في المزمور وفي سفر يؤيل *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*2: 23*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(SVD)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,   serif]*وَيَا بَنِي صِهْيَوْنَ ابْتَهِجُوا وَافْرَحُوا  بِالرَّبِّ إِلَهِكُمْ لأَنَّهُ يُعْطِيكُمُ الْمَطَرَ الْمُبَكِّرَ عَلَى  حَقِّهِ وَيُنْزِلُ عَلَيْكُمْ مَطَراً مُبَكِّراً وَمُتَأَخِّراً فِي  أَوَّلِ الْوَقْتِ*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فيكون لها   احتمالان فقط هو سقوط المطر المبكر او مكان سقوط المطر *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لان احتمال  يغطي  معلم غير مقبول ولكن مطر مبكر مغطي اوضح *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*تتشابه مع كلمه  اخري استغلها المشكك وهي برقم مختلف في قاموس برون وتستخدم كفعل وليس اسم  وهي فعل يراه*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وذكر امثله   كثيره جدا باستخدام الكلمه الثانية*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]*H3384*[/FONT]
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit  Basic, serif]ירא[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]/  [/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic,  serif]מורה[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic,  serif] ירה[/FONT] 
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]yârâh[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  /  [/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]yârâ'[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*BDB Definition:*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1) to throw, shoot, cast,  pour[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1a) (Qal)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1a1) to throw, cast[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1a2) to cast, lay, set[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1a3) to shoot arrows[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1a4) to throw water, rain[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1b) (Niphal) to be shot[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1c) (Hiphil)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1c1) to throw, cast[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1c2) to shoot[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1c3) to point out, show[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1c4) to direct, teach,  instruct[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]1c5) to throw water, rain[/FONT]​ 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وتعني يرمي  او  يقذف او يسقط مطر او يرمي ماء او يعلم او يوجه *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]................................................................................  [/FONT] 
[FONT=Georgia, serif]*teach, 33*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Exo_4:12[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Exo_4:15[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Exo_24:12[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Exo_35:34[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Lev_10:11[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Lev_14:57[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Deu_17:11[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Deu_24:8[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Deu_33:10[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Jdg_13:8[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]1Sa_12:23[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]1Ki_8:36[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ki_17:27[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Job_6:24[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Job_8:10[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Job_12:7-8[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] (2), [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Job_27:11[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Job_34:32[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_25:8[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_25:12[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_27:11[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_32:8[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_45:4[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_86:11[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_119:33[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Isa_2:3[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Isa_28:9[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Isa_28:26[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Eze_44:23[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Mic_3:11[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Mic_4:2[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Hab_2:19[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*shoot, 10*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]1Sa_20:20[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]1Sa_20:36[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]2Sa_11:20[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ki_13:17[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ki_19:32[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ch_26:15[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_11:2[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_64:4[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif] (2), [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_64:7[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*shot, 7*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Exo_19:13[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Num_21:30[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]1Sa_20:36-37[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] (2), [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]2Sa_11:24[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ki_13:17[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ch_35:23[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*archers, 5*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]1Ch_10:3[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] (4), [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ch_35:23[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*taught, 5*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ki_17:28[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ch_6:27[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Psa_119:102[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Pro_4:4[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Pro_4:11[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*cast, 4*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Gen_31:51[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Exo_15:4[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Jos_18:6[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Job_30:19[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*teachers, 3*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Pro_5:13[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Isa_30:20[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif] (2)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*teacheth, 3*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Job_36:22[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Pro_6:13[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Isa_9:15[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*rain, 2*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Hos_6:3[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]Hos_10:12[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*casteth, 1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Pro_26:18[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*direct, 1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Gen_46:28[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*inform, 1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Deu_17:10[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*instructed, 1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ki_12:2[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*laid, 1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Job_38:6[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*shooters, 1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]2Sa_11:24[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*showed, 1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Exo_15:24-25[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] (2)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*teacher, 1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Hab_2:18[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*teaching, 1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]2Ch_15:3[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*watered, 1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Pro_11:25[/FONT]​ 

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فحينما شكك  قال  ان موره تعني *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*رامي القوس  او  معلم او مطر مبكر او موس حلاقه او مرعب *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهذا خطأ  لان  الكلمة الثانية يراه كما اوضحت فعل وليست اسم فهي تحمل يرمي السهم او يرمي  الماء او يوجه او يعلم او يحلق او يرعب *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ولكن العدد   ببركات يغطون موره او مكان المطر المبكر وليس ببركات رامي السهم كما قال  المشكك*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ويتضح انه  لايصح  ان يطلق علي بئر زمزم*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يوضح انه  ينابيع  المياه تمتلئ بسبب مياه الامطار المباركه فهل مكه بها مياه امطار تملئ  ينابيع المياه ؟ لان بئر زمزم لايمتلئ من مياه الامطار *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ولا ينطبق  علي  الرسول لانها اسم مكان وليس فعل *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهو ينطبق   بالفعل علي بلوطة مورة لان *[/FONT] 
*بلوطة مورة | بلوطات مورة*


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اسم  كنعاني معناه *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman,  serif]*"*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بلوطة  المعلم*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*" *[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*وهو موضع بقرب **شكيم*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*تك *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*12: 6) *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*و**جبل عيبال** و**جرزيم*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*تث *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*11: 30).*[/FONT]

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وايضا *[/FONT]  
[FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*مورة              – بلوطة مورة –  بلوطات مورة*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عندما              وصل إبراهيم إلى أرض كنعان ، *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اجتاز              في  الأرض إلى مكان شكيم إلى بلوطة مورة             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"…."             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وظهر             الرب  لأبرام قال *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*:             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*لنسلك             أعطي هذه الأرض*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*.             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فبنى             هناك  مذبحاً للرب الذي ظهر له *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*"(*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*تك             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*12:             6 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*و*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*7)             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وكان             هذا  أول مذبح يبنيه*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*.             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*كان             بالقرب من شكيم نفسها*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*.             *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*والبلوطة             تنمو – عادة –  منفردة ، ولعلها كانت             بلوطة مقدسة عند الكنعانيين، لأن معنى              *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بلوطة             مورة*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*"             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*هو             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بلوطة              المعلم*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*والأرجح             أنها كانت نفس البلوطة التي  طمر تحتها             يعقوب الأوثان التي جمعها من أفراد              أسرته *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*تك             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*35:             4). *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وتُذكر             فى  سفر التثنية *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*(11:             30) *[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*باسم             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بلوطات             مورة*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*،             وتحتها  أقام يشوع حجراً كبيراً ليكون             شاهداً على الشعب *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*يش             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*24:             26)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*،             وعندها *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*جعلوا              أبيمالك ملكاً عند بلوطة النصب الذي في             شكيم*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"             (*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*قض             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*9:             6).

*[/FONT]

   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهو نفس  المكان  الذي وضحته سابقا في الكلام عن وادي البكاء او *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]سفر التكوين  [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]12[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 6[/FONT]


[FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*وَاجْتَازَ              أَبْرَامُ  فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَى مَكَانِ             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*شَكِيمَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*              إِلَى بَلُّوطَةِ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مُورَةَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*وَكَانَ               الْكَنْعَانِيُّونَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي             الأَرْضِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]سفر التثنية  [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]11[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 30[/FONT]


[FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*أَمَا              هُمَا فِي *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عَبْرِ               الأُرْدُنِّ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*،             وَرَاءَ  طَرِيقِ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ             فِي أَرْضِ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ              السَّاكِنِينَ فِي الْعَرَبَةِ،             *[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*مُقَابِلَ               الْجِلْجَالِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*،             بِجَانِبِ  بَلُّوطَاتِ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مُورَةَ*[/FONT]



   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ثالثا يقول   المشكك من قوة الي قوة في الاصل العبري تعني من جبل لجبل وهو الحج من الصفه  للمروه*[/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فهل من  قوة لقوة  تعني من جبل الي جبل اي الصفا والمروه ؟*[/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*التراجم المختلفة   *[/FONT] 



 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif](SVD)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]. [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]يُرَوْنَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي  صِهْيَوْنَ[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Psa 84:7[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](ASV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  They go from [/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]strength to strength[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]; Every one of them  appeareth before God in Zion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](BBE)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  They go from [/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]strength to strength[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]; every one of them comes  before God in Zion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](Bishops)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]  They wyl set forward from a [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]stoute   courage to a stoute courage[/FONT][FONT=Times New   Roman, serif]: that the God of Gods may be seene of them  in Sion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](CEV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  Your people grow stronger, and you, the God of gods, will be  seen in Zion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](Darby)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  They go from strength to strength: [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_each   one_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] will appear before God in Zion.[/FONT]




[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](DRB)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif](84:8)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] For the lawgiver shall  give a blessing, they shall go from virtue to virtue: the God of gods  shall be seen in Sion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](ESV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  They go from strength to strength; each one appears before  God in Zion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](FDB)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  Ils marchent de force en force, ils paraissent devant Dieu  en Sion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](FLS)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif](84:8)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Leur force augmente  pendant la marche, Et ils se présentent devant Dieu à Sion. [/FONT]  


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](Geneva)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]  They goe from strength to strength, till euery  one appeare before God in Zion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](GLB)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  Sie erhalten einen Sieg nach dem andern, daß man sehen muß,  der rechte Gott sei zu Zion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](GNB)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  They grow stronger as they go; they will see the God of gods  on Zion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](GSB)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  (H84-8) Sie schreiten von Kraft zu Kraft, erscheinen vor  Gott in Zion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](GW)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  Their strength grows as they go along until each one of them  appears in front of God in Zion. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](JPS)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif](84:8)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] They go from strength to  strength, every one of them appeareth before God in Zion. [/FONT]  


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](KJV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  They go from strength to strength, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_every   one of them_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] in Zion appeareth before God. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](KJV-1611)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]  They goe from strength to strength: euery one of  them in Zion appeareth before God. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](KJVA)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  They go from strength to strength, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_every   one of them_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] in Zion appeareth before God. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](LITV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  They go from strength to strength, being seen in Zion before  God. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](MKJV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  They go from strength to strength, appearing in Zion before  God. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](RV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  They go from strength to strength, every one of them  appeareth before God in Zion. [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(Webster)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New  Roman, serif]*  They go from strength to strength, *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*every   one  of them*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]* in Zion appeareth before God. *[/FONT]  


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(YLT)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*  They go from strength unto strength, He  appeareth unto God in Zion.*[/FONT]


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وكل التراجم   اكدت انها تعني من قوة لقوة*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(HOT)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*(84:8)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ילכו מחיל אל־חיל יראה  אל־אלהים בציון׃ *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(HOT+)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,  serif]*(84:8) *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ילכו*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*H1980   *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*מחיל*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*H2428 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*אל*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*H413   *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*חיל*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*H2428 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*יראה*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*H7200   *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*אל*[/FONT][FONT=Times  New Roman, serif]*H413 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*אלהים*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*H430   *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*בציון׃*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*H6726 *[/FONT] 



*yēl*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*əḵ*[/FONT]*û mē*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ḥ*[/FONT]*ayil ’el-*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ḥ*[/FONT]*āyil yērā’eh  ’el-’ĕlōhîm b*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*əṣ*[/FONT]*îywōn*​ 

   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يلخو ميحايل ايل  حايل يرا ايه ايل ايلوهيم بصيون*[/FONT]


   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ميحايل من  قوه  ايل حايل الي قوه *[/FONT] 




[FONT=Georgia, serif]*H2428*[/FONT]
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*חיל*[/FONT]
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*chayil*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]_*khah'-yil*_[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*From *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*H2342*[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*; probably a *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*force*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*, whether of men, means or  other resources; an *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*army*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*, *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*wealth*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*, *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*virtue*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*, *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*valor*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*, *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*strength: -  *_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,  serif]*able, activity,  (+) army, band of men  (soldiers), company, (great) forces, goods, host, might, power, riches,  strength, strong, substance, train, (+) valiant (-ly), valour, virtuous  (-ly), war, worthy (-ily).*[/FONT]​ 



[FONT=Georgia, serif]*H2428*[/FONT]
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*חיל*[/FONT]
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*chayil*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]*BDB Definition:*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*1) strength, might,  efficiency, wealth, army*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*1a) strength*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*1b) ability, efficiency*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*1c) wealth*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*1d) force, *[/FONT]  
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*Part of Speech: noun  masculine*[/FONT]​    [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وتعني فقط   عبور يتزايد قوه اي من قوه الي قوه *[/FONT] 


   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فمن اين  اتي  المشكك من جبل لجبل ؟*[/FONT]


----------



## bopp (8 مايو 2010)

> اقتباس
> 
> 2- أما الطريقة الثانِيَة: حسب سبع مخطوطات عبرية فإنها كُتِبت هكذا BKH "ب ك ه בכה" .. وحروفها الثلاثة هكذا " (بيت ב كاف כ هـِي ה) .. בכה


 



> لو عملت الحركة دي تانى هازعل منك
> 
> ال " KH " بتتنطق عندك كااااااااااااف ؟؟؟​



ياعزيزى بارك الله فيك وحياك ,,,,,لماذا الزعل ,,,زعلك على راسى ,,,, انت ظالمنى واعتقد انك مش واخد بالك 
من ان انا كتبت


> الطريقة الأولى :فهي BKA "ب ك ا , בכא ".. وحروفها الثلاثة هكذا " ( بيت ב كاف כ ألِف א)! .. בכא


اذا كان المفروض اكتبها 
 الطريقة الأولى :فهي B,K,A "ب ك ا , בכא ".. وحروفها الثلاثة هكذا " ( بيت ב كاف כ ألِف א)! .. בכא
وبالتالى حينما كتبت


> أما الطريقة الثانِيَة: حسب سبع مخطوطات عبرية فإنها كُتِبت هكذا BKH "ب ك ه בכה" .. وحروفها الثلاثة هكذا " (بيت ב كاف כ هـِي ה) .. בכה



كان المفروض اكتبها 
 أما الطريقة الثانِيَة: حسب سبع مخطوطات عبرية فإنها كُتِبت هكذا B,K,H "ب ك ه בכה" .. وحروفها الثلاثة هكذا " (بيت ב كاف כ هـِي ה) .. בכה

ياعزيزى انت ظلمتنى لانك اعتقدت انى اهرب من حرف الخاء 
لكن انا سبق وقلت ان ليس فى العبرية حرف الخاء ولكن حرف الكاف وهذا ما قلته
 واللغة العبرية لا يوجد فيها إلا حرف الكاف وله صوتين :
" صوت الكاف و الصوت الألوفوني للكاف وهو الخاء" .. 

ياعزيزى الحروف العبرية 22 حرف لم يوجد بينها حرف الخاء 

راجع كتاب قواعد ونصوص اللغة العبرية- د-سيد فرج راشد, ص.25




> أما كلمة " الْبُكَاءِ " هنا فقد وردت في العبرية: " בּכא -bâkâ' - baw-kaw' " وتنطق " بخا " وقد وردت في قاموس The New Brown – Driver – Briggs – Gesenius: Hebrew and English Lexicon With Appendix Containing The Biblical Aramic p.113 – n.1057 بمعني " شجر بلسم والفعل منها في العربية بكاء، كما تعني أيضاً الذي يعطي لبن جمل قليل، أي نقط من اللبن ". أي أنها تعني بلسم وبكاء ولبن جمل قليل.
> 3 - والكلمة كما وردت بالنص العبري والتي تعني البكاء (בָּכָא)وتنطق " بخا " مكونة من حرف الباء (בָּ) وتحته حركة (الفتحة)، ثم حرف الخاء(כָ) وتحتها فتحة أيضاً وإذا كان في وسط الحرف نقطة تلفظ (كاف) وبدون نقطة تلفظ (خاء)، ثم حرف الألف)א(بدون حركات تنوين فتصبح الكلمة هكذا (בָּכָא) وتلفظ (بَخَا) وليس (بَكَّةَ) كما يزعمون خاصة إن الكلمة تنتهي بحرف الألف وهذا شكله (א -أ) وليس بحرف الهاء بهذا الشكل(ה - ه).



لو سمحت لى ان اتساءل عن كلام القمص  بسيط  و اسألكم جميعا هل فى العربية او اى لغة فى الدنيا فعل اسمة بكاء ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  





> ( والفعل منها في العربية بكاء،)



القمص بسيط يقول 





> 3 - والكلمة كما وردت بالنص العبري والتي تعني البكاء (בָּכָא)وتنطق " بخا "



من اين له الحسم بهذا المعنى الوحيد ؟ وانت تعلم انه جاء معانى كثيرة لهذة الكلمة وكتبت بمعانى كثيرة فى مختلف الترجمات ,,لو كان لها معنى وحيد كما يقول القمص لما احتار فيها المترجمون وكتبت بطرق كثيرة؟؟؟!!!!!!!

بل لماذا قال القس المسيحي ألبرت بارنز في تعليقاتِه على المزمور يقول عن الفقرة " عابرين في وادي Baca يُصيرونه ينبوعاً " .. " أنها واحدة من أصعب الفقرات في كتاب المزامير كله , وبالتأكيد فإنها لذلِك قد فُسرت بطرق مختلفة جدا"

" Who passing through the valley of Baca - This is one of the most "difficult verses in the Book of Psalms, and has been, of course, very variously interpreted
NOTES,CRITICAL, EXPLANATOEY, AND PRACTICAL, ON THE BOOK OF PSALMS.By albert BARNES, Vol. II,p.341..

والدليل على انها من اصعب الفقرات فى كتاب المزامير ان 
القمص بسيط يقول


> فتصبح الكلمة هكذا (בָּכָא) وتلفظ (بَخَا) وليس (بَكَّةَ) كما يزعمون خاصة إن الكلمة تنتهي بحرف الألف وهذا شكله (א -أ) وليس بحرف الهاء بهذا الشكل(ה – ه)


وان المفسر ادم كلارك وهو الاقدم يقول عكس ذلك ,,, مستندا على سبع مخطوطات وليس ترجمات انها جاءت منتهية بحرف الهاء وليس الالف
راجع اقتباسك فى المداخلة رقم 29


ولأن الكلمة العبرية " بكا בכא " حين تكتب في المخطوطات منتهية بالألف فإنه لا يُعرف لها معنى محدد
فلم تُذكر في الكتاب المقدس كله إلا في هذه الفقرة فقط بمزمور 84 : 6 .. وبالتالي فإن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف لها أي معنى محدد , ولا يمكن أن تعني هذه الكلمة في العبرية "البكاء" .. لأن البكاء بالعبرية قد يكون בּכי, בּכה, בּכוּת, , وليس בּכא .. ولكِن ولأنها قد كُتِبت في سبع مخطوطات منتهية بالهاء בּכה , وهذه الكلمة المنتهية بالهاء في العبرية هي الفعل " يبكي " - الفعل من البكاء وليْس الإسم - وهكذا فجذورها الثلاثة تتفق مع جذر كلمة "البكاء" , إن كُتِبت بهذه الطريقة .. وهذا كان ترجيحاً كافياً ومقبولاً , لأن يُترجم اسم هذا الوادي بــ" البكاء" . لكنها قد جاءت في صيغة الجمع مرة واحدة أيضاً في سفر صمويل الثاني 5: 24 .. בּכאים .. مما جعل العلماء يربطون بينها وبين وادي رفاييم .. ويُسمونها أشجار البكا ..

وأن الكلمة العبرية " بكه בּכה " كتبت في المخطوطات منتهية بالهاء , وحينئذٍ تعني الفعل " يبكي"وهي فعل وليست اسماً  لأن كلمة " البكاء" العبرية : تُكْتَبُ هكذا בּֽוֹכִיָּה , Bekeh" كما في القاموس (H1059 ) .. " وكلمة "البكاء والباكي" بالعبرية لها معانٍ أخرى هكذا : בּֽוֹכִיָּה أو هكذا בְּכִית أو בָּכוּת أو בְּכִי ... أما في المزمور , فإنها كُتِبت في صيغة الفعل " يبكي " ويؤكد ذلِك قاموس Strong Concordance H1058 , وكما في قاموس (H1058 ) .. The Complete Word study Dictionary ָבָּכה ).. bāḵāh: A verb meaning to weep, to wail

ولأنها فعل عبري " يبكي " , فإن الإشكال هو أنها سُبِقت بأداة التعريف (أل) التعريف في العبرية ( הַ)

وحيث أن الفعل لا يسبقه أداة التعريف .. مما دل على أن هذا الفعل لا يمكن أن يكون إلا اسماً لوادي .. ويجِب أن يُكتب كما هو .. وادي بكه , أو وادي بكا .. ولا يجب ترجمته .. أو إن أردنا ترجمته فإنه يجِب أن ينقل على أنه إسم لوادي لوجود أداة التعريف .. لكِن وجدنا آراء المفسرين (اليهود والمسيحيين طبعا) تقول , وببعض من الحدس والتخمين , حيث أن جذر هذا الإسم يتفق بطريقة أو أخرى مع جذر البكاء , فإنه يمكن أن تترجم " البكاء " ..!!!!!!!

 ألم يكن من الأمانة أن يُترجم هذا الفعل في باقي اللغات الأخرى هكذا : " وادي بكَه", أو "وادي بكا" ويتركونه كما هو؟؟!
- ألم يكن من الأمانة إدخال أداة التعريف على الوادي وترجمة الفعل كما هو كفعل "أل التعريف :  הַ + الفعل : بكا בּכה" = "أل + يبكي " ليكون : الوادي يبكي" ؟!

- أم أن الامانة هي أن يغيرون الفعل إلى أقرب اسم يتسق مع الجذر ثم يُترجمونه .. "وادي البكاء" كما فعلوا ؟!.


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2010)

> اذا كان المفروض اكتبها
> الطريقة الأولى :فهي B,K,A  "ب ك ا , בכא ".. وحروفها الثلاثة هكذا " ( بيت ב كاف כ ألِف א)! .. בכא
> وبالتالى حينما كتبت


ما انا عارف انك ذكرت الطريقتين
لكن الطريقة التانية 
تنطق كاف ولا خاء ؟؟
الـ Kh بتنطق كاااااااااف ولا خاااااااااء ؟؟


ثانيا : انا اثبت لك انها مش كاااااااف ابداً
يبقى ليه نرجع في نفس النقطة من غير أدلة ؟



> كان المفروض اكتبها
> أما الطريقة الثانِيَة: حسب سبع مخطوطات عبرية فإنها كُتِبت هكذا B,K,H "ب ك ه בכה" .. وحروفها الثلاثة هكذا " (بيت ב  كاف כ هـِي ה) .. בכה



برضو تانى ؟؟
هو بالعافية ؟؟؟

بص سؤال صريح

الحرف ده حرف اية 

*כ*  ( من غير نقطة فى النصف .. )


؟


> ياعزيزى انت ظلمتنى لانك اعتقدت انى اهرب من حرف الخاء


يا عزيزي لا هروب 
ولا انا بهرب ولا انت 
مافيش لغة الهروب معايا ابدا
احنا بنتحاور فقط

ولو عايزيني امشى وما اردش 
قولها ومش هاتشوفني تانى





> لكن انا سبق وقلت ان ليس فى العبرية حرف الخاء ولكن حرف الكاف وهذا ما قلته


وانا اثبت خطأ ما قلته بالصوت والصورة والمراجع

انت قلت على الحرف المنقووووووووط وهو الكاااااااااااااف أما الغير منقووووووووط فهو الخااااااااااااااااااء



> واللغة العبرية لا يوجد فيها إلا حرف  الكاف وله صوتين :
> " صوت الكاف و الصوت الألوفوني للكاف وهو الخاء" ..


يا عزيزى انا لا احب التكرار في امور بدون دليل

انا اتيتك بعشرات الأدلة على كلامي
وانت استدليت اساسا خطأ بحرف خطأ وهو نفسه ولكن بزيادة النقطة فطبيعي انك ستخرج بنتيجة خطأ




> راجع كتاب قواعد ونصوص اللغة العبرية- د-سيد فرج راشد, ص.25


ممممممممممممممممممممممم



> لو سمحت لى ان اتساءل عن كلام القمص  بسيط  و اسألكم جميعا هل فى العربية  او اى لغة فى الدنيا فعل  اسمة بكاء ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


امال البكاء دة اية ؟



> من اين له الحسم بهذا المعنى الوحيد ؟


يا ربي ارحمني

مين اساسا اللى قال انه فيه اختلاف ؟



> وانت تعلم انه جاء معانى كثيرة لهذة  الكلمة وكتبت بمعانى كثيرة فى مختلف الترجمات ,,لو كان لها معنى وحيد كما  يقول القمص لما احتار فيها المترجمون وكتبت بطرق كثيرة؟؟؟!!!!!!!



يا عزيزي دعني ازيد معلوماتك على قدر معرفتي البسيطة لكي تعرف في اى شئ تتكلم

أولا : لا يوجد اختلاف البتة في المعنى ولا الترجمة ( برغم كل ما اتيت به )
ثانيا : يوجد أنواع من الترجمات مثل الحرفية والديناميكية والتفسيرية والمتحررة  و و و و و


الترجمة الرحفية تضعها Baca والترجة الديناميكية تضعها وادي البكاء والترجمة التفسيرية تضع تفسير للنص الكامل اى تشرحه ولهذا فأن نسخة الفانديك هى الوحيدة تقريبا المعول عليها في علم النقد النصي الأدنى


فأنت تقول ان هناك اختلاف وانا شرحت لك سابقا ما قد حاد عنك الصواب فيه ولم تعلق على كلامى البتة واتيت لتعلق على كلام القمص عبد المسيح بسيط

فهل انا لم اعلق واثبت ؟



> بل لماذا قال القس المسيحي ألبرت بارنز  في تعليقاتِه على المزمور يقول عن الفقرة " عابرين  في وادي Baca يُصيرونه ينبوعاً " .. " أنها  واحدة من أصعب الفقرات في كتاب المزامير كله , وبالتأكيد فإنها لذلِك قد  فُسرت بطرق مختلفة جدا"


تاني ؟؟
نقول كماااااااااان 

لأن غالبا الأسماء بتترجم وبتتغير 
مثلا اسم المسيح في اليونانية خرستوس فهل ينقلها المتجم الى العربية خرستوس ام المسيح ؟
وهكذا اسم الله ثيؤوث و و و و و و  
فهي حالة مشابهة تماما لهذه

هناك من وضعها وهناك من ترجمها وهناك من وضع المعني


وانا وضحت لك من داخل الأيات نفسها وليس كمان خارجها 

فلماذا كل هذا ؟





> والدليل على انها من اصعب الفقرات فى كتاب المزامير ان
> القمص بسيط يقول


فين دة الدليل على الصعوبة ؟؟

ادي اللكام مرة تاني

*فتصبح الكلمة هكذا (בָּכָא) وتلفظ (بَخَا) وليس (بَكَّةَ) كما  يزعمون خاصة إن الكلمة تنتهي بحرف الألف وهذا شكله (א -أ) وليس بحرف الهاء  بهذا الشكل(ה – ه) 
*





> وان المفسر ادم كلارك وهو الاقدم يقول  عكس ذلك ,,, مستندا على سبع مخطوطات وليس ترجمات  انها جاءت منتهية بحرف الهاء وليس الالف


هذه الكلمة قلتها مرتان 
مرة قلت انه الأشهر ومرة قلت انه الأقدم وهو ولا هذا ولا ذاك

كل ما هنالك ان تفاسيره مقاربة لتفاسير الشرق لهذا هي منتشره

فما وجة افضليته !!!!






> وان المفسر ادم كلارك وهو الاقدم يقول  عكس ذلك ,,, مستندا على سبع مخطوطات وليس ترجمات  انها جاءت منتهية بحرف الهاء وليس الالف
> راجع اقتباسك فى المداخلة رقم 29



ها هو كلامه بلغته




​

Adam Clarke, Clarke's Commentary: Psalms (electronic ed.;, Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries Albany, OR: Ages Software, 1999), Ps 84:6.

اي انه أكد كلامنا نحن فهو بذكره للكلمة الثانية أكد أكثر انها وادي البكاء كما قال بالحرف الواحد  وايضا الكلمة الأولى والثانية لم يتغير فيهم حرف الخاء فلماذا تستشهد به وهو اساسا ضدك ؟



> ولأن الكلمة العبرية " بكا בכא " حين تكتب في المخطوطات  منتهية بالألف فإنه لا يُعرف لها معنى محدد



برضو " بكا " ؟
يعنى أطلع من هدومي ؟
هو بالعافية ؟؟

وبعدين اية هى المعاني اللى غير محدده !!! ؟
ودة كلام مين اساسا



> فلم تُذكر في الكتاب المقدس كله إلا في هذه الفقرة فقط  بمزمور 84 : 6 ..



يا حول الله يا رب
مين اللى قال كدة بس ؟؟؟

طيب وان طلعت مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس اكثر من مرة ؟؟




> ولكِن ولأنها قد كُتِبت في* سبع مخطوطات* منتهية بالهاء בּכה ,  وهذه الكلمة المنتهية بالهاء في العبرية هي الفعل *" يبكي " *



قول لنفسك عزيزي

انت بتجيب ادلة ضدك ؟؟




> الفعل من البكاء وليْس الإسم



يابوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي 
يا دماغي ياني
اه يا ضغطي اللى زاد يابا

يا عمي الفاضل
يا استاذنا 
يا حاخااااااام العالم كله
ابوس ايدك ركز شوية معايا

انا قرب اقول الشهادتين خلاص

بنقوووووووول انها نفسها الكلمة تعني البكااااااااااااااااااء 
ولما يكون في وادي بالأسم دة يبقي اسمه هوووو اى اسم الوااااااااااااادي وادي البكاء




> وهكذا فجذورها الثلاثة تتفق مع جذر كلمة "البكاء" , إن  كُتِبت بهذه الطريقة .. وهذا كان ترجيحاً كافياً ومقبولاً



ما هو حاجة من الإتنين يا أما انت مسيحي وبتهزر يا أما عايز تجيب لي السكر والغط

الكلام ده يدينك انت

انت بتقرأه ولا لأ ؟؟؟





> فلم تُذكر في الكتاب المقدس كله إلا في هذه الفقرة فقط  بمزمور 84 : 6 .. وبالتالي فإن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف لها أي معنى محدد ,  ولا يمكن أن تعني هذه الكلمة في العبرية "البكاء" .. لأن البكاء بالعبرية  قد يكون בּכי, בּכה, בּכוּת, , وليس בּכא .. ولكِن ولأنها قد كُتِبت في سبع  مخطوطات منتهية بالهاء בּכה , وهذه الكلمة المنتهية بالهاء في العبرية هي  الفعل " يبكي " - الفعل من البكاء وليْس الإسم - وهكذا فجذورها الثلاثة  تتفق مع جذر كلمة "البكاء" , إن كُتِبت بهذه الطريقة .. وهذا كان ترجيحاً  كافياً ومقبولاً , لأن يُترجم اسم هذا الوادي بــ" البكاء" . لكنها قد جاءت  في صيغة الجمع مرة واحدة أيضاً في سفر صمويل الثاني 5: 24 .. בּכאים ..  مما جعل العلماء يربطون بينها وبين وادي رفاييم .. ويُسمونها أشجار البكا  ..



انا استشهد بالشرح ده ضدك


> ويؤكد ذلِك قاموس Strong Concordance H1058 , وكما في قاموس  (H1058 ) .. The Complete Word study Dictionary ָבָּכה ).. bāḵāh: A  verb meaning to weep, to wail



الحمد لله ان كل القواميس تؤكد كلامي وقد وضعتها




خلاصة : انا مش هارد على اى كلام مرسل تانى

أما الدليل أما انا لا ارد ...


هى بالعافية ..​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (21 مايو 2010)

يا عزيزى الفاضل لا تنقل كلام عبارة عن اخطاء لا تعد من شخص اخر بل من يتكلم يجب ان يكون هو صاحب الفكرة والحجة 

سوف اسرد لك هذا الاخطاء بالحجة والدليل واثبات ان نطق الكلمة فى المزمور هو *هبخا *

*وتحدى لكل شخص على وجة الارض ان ينكر هذا النطق *
*وتحدى لكل شخص على وجة الكرة الارضية ان يثبت ان نطق الكلمة فى المزمور يكون هكذا هابكا (النطق الخطا الذى يخترعونه لكى يتطابق مع كلمة وهمية (سوف نثبت ذلك ) لا وجود لها تسمى بكة )*

*نرجع للموضوع ونطق الكلمة *






כּ...... دا كاف واسمة بالعبرية .... כּף.. وينطق كاف 
כ...... دا خاف واسمة بالعبرية .... כף.. وينطق " خاف "​



الفرق بين الاول والثانى هو النقطة واسمها داجش بالعبرية يعنى الشدة .. ولو بالنقطة هينطق كاف لو من غير النقطة هينطق خاف .​


والنظام دا موجود فى ستة احرف בגדכפת بهذا الوضع يبقى النطق فيت غيمل ذالت خاف وفاء وثاء وديه اسمها الطريقة المهملة بمعنى خالية من النقطة .


בּגּדּכּפּתּ بهذا الوضع يبقى النطق بيت جميل دالت كاف بى تاف وديه اسمها الطريقة المعجمة بمعنى فيها النقطة .

هذه القاعدة لا تتطبق فى العبرية المعاصرةإلا على ثـــلاثة حروف وهى :ב כ , פ أما الأحرف الثلاثة الأخرى فتنطق شديدة .​


عبرية مبسطة ، محمد توفيق الصواف ، ص18 ص 19















وتوجد طريقة سهلة لحفظ الحروف وتكون سريعة فى استخدام القواميس 

تسهيلاً لحفظ ترتيب الحروف الأبجدية جرت العادة على جمعها فى كلمات مثل : أبجد هوز حطى كلمن سعفص قرشت

لذلك نجد فى اول المقطع للكلمة لو تواجد حرف כּيكون النطق كاف لذلك تستخدم عندما تحفظ الحروف ونجدها فى بعض الجداول

ام الطريقة الصعبة فهى تكون هكذا فى تحفيظ الحروف العبرية :

اليف بيت جيمل دالت هي فاف حيط طيت يود خاف لاميد ميم نون تساديك عاين في تساميخ كوف ريش شين تاف



ايضا هذا الامر موجود فى السريانية ست حروف بيتغير الصوت بتاعها لو تواجد فيها نقطة ودول الحروف :


ܒ ܓ ܕ ܟ ܦ ܬ

وحرف ܟدا ينطق ك ولكن لو بقى كدة ܟܼيبقى خاء 

دا الوضع بشرح مبسط 









































​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (21 مايو 2010)

المعجم الحديث عبرى عربى ، ريحى كمال ، ص 18ص22ص23


















تعليم اللغة العبرية بدون معلم ، صبحى سليمان ص 9







ص 20






ص28









ص30









ص45








ص49









ص52


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (21 مايو 2010)

اللغة العبرية قواعد ونصوص ، سيد فرج ، ص25 ص 40ص 41















​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 مايو 2010)

כּ...... دا كاف واسمة بالعبرية .... כּף.. وينطق كاف 
כ...... دا خاف واسمة بالعبرية .... כף.. وينطق " خاف "
ولذلك قلنا 


وتوجد طريقة سهلة لحفظ الحروف وتكون سريعة فى استخدام القواميس 

تسهيلاً لحفظ ترتيب الحروف الأبجدية جرت العادة على جمعها فى كلمات مثل : أبجد هوز حطى كلمن سعفص قرشت

لذلك نجد فى اول المقطع للكلمة لو تواجد حرف כּ يكون النطق كاف لذلك تستخدم عندما تحفظ الحروف ونجدها فى بعض الجداول

والجدول وضح انى الحرف كاف من طريقه نطقه ​ 


















​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 مايو 2010)

تعليم اللغة العبرية بدون معلم ، ريحى كمال ، ص 8







* ص 13
*

*http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9963/23816064.png



*

*ص21
*

*



*

*ص41
*
*



*

*ص55
*
*



*

* ص57*
*

**



*

* ص57
*

*



*

*ص59
*

*



*


*ص70
*
*



*


*ص77
*
*



*
*ص93
*

*



*

*ص98
*
*



*

*ص101
*
*



*

*ص102
*
*



*

*ص104
*
*



*

*ص107
*

*



*

*ص126
*
*



*

*ص127
*

*



*
*ص158
*

*



*

*ص161
*

*



*


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 مايو 2010)

سوف ننهى فى هذا التلخيص موضوع نطق الكلمة العبرية الفعل والاسم 

بداية نبدا بمرجع الدكتور امير الذى استخدمة لتدليل على ما فهمة خطا :

التغير التاريخى الصوتى للغة العربية واللغات السامية ص 19







اذن القضية واضحة وضوح الشمس 

نرجع للكلمتين الذى يوجدوا امامنا فى الحوار لنعرف نطقهم :
הַבָּכָאتنطق ....... هبخا

הַבָּכָהتنطق ....... هبخا

طاب بالنسبة للحرف الاول والثانى والرابع ماذا يكون نطقهم دا هنعرفة من خلال كلمة :

تعليم اللغة العبرية بدون معلم ، صبحى سليمان ، ص23







تعليم اللغة العبرية بدون معلم ، ريحى كمال ، ص 48







اذن وكما اثبتنا نطق الثلاثة حروف انهم هبا وفيما سبق وضحنا بالدليل ان الحرف خاف يبقى النطق هيكون هبخا 

طاب عشان نتاكد اكثر وتعال نشوف نطق الكلمة التانية هيكون ازاى :

تعليم اللغة العبرية بدون معلم ، ريحى كمال ، ص 191






تنطق بخا ومع الحرف الاول تبقى هبخا 

بذلك تم اثبات ان الكلمة فى المزمور تنطق هبخا والفعل ايضا ينطق هبخا 


הַבָּכָאتنطق ....... هبخا

הַבָּכָהتنطق ....... هبخا



اذن قضية النطق واضحة بالادلة والبراهين


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 مايو 2010)

النص العبرى والمصادر اليهودية ​


Hebrew Bible (OT and NT)

עברי בעמק הבכא מעין ישיתוהו גם ברכות יעטה מורה׃


Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex

ז עברי בעמק הבכא-- מעין ישיתוהו גם-ברכות יעטה מורה


Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants and Vowels)

עֹבְרֵי ׀ בְּעֵמֶק הַבָּכָא מַעְיָן יְשִׁיתוּהוּ גַּם־בְּרָכֹות יַעְטֶה מֹורֶה׃


Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)

עברי ׀ בעמק הבכא מעין ישיתוהו גם־ברכות יעטה מורה׃






Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex

עֹבְרֵ֤י ׀ בְּעֵ֣מֶק הַ֭בָּכָא מַעְיָ֣ן יְשִׁית֑וּהוּ גַּם־בְּ֝רָכֹ֗ות יַעְטֶ֥המֹורֶֽה׃





Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)

עברי בעמק הבכא מעין ישיתוהו גם־ברכות יעטה מורה׃







the Masoretic Text​


ז עֹבְרֵי, בְּעֵמֶק הַבָּכָא-- מַעְיָןיְשִׁיתוּהוּ;
גַּם-בְּרָכוֹת, יַעְטֶה מוֹרֶה.


اذن النص واضح فى جميع المخطوطات والنسخ الاصلية للعدد

حتى ما اتى به اازميل يثبت صحة هذا الكلمة عن الاخرى :








اذن الكلمة واضحة وصريحة فى كل النصوص 

הַבָּכָא تنطق هبخا 


ثانيا ديه الكلمة الثانية ....










الكلمة فعل وتعنى فى العربية بكى 

اين وجة الاتفاق بين بكة الاسم وبكى الفعل

ثانيا الاسم معرف هبخا وديه تنهى القضية وكل الكلام دا 

*اذن الكتابة والنطق مختلفين تماما ومستحيل وبل ومن الخيال ان يتواجد اى اتفاق بينهم وبين بكة  الوهمية  او مكة 
*


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 مايو 2010)

لم يتم الرد على النقطة الذى حسم فيها الكتاب المقدس القضية ​




للاسف الزميل لم يقدم رد على هذه النقطة الذى تنهى القضية ويريد الزميل عدم التطرق لها 


הַבָּכָא تنطق ....... هبخا وهذه الكلمة اتت جمع فى صموئيل الثانى الاصحاح الخامس ... والاخبار الاولى الاصحاح الرابع عشر وهى בְּכָאִים



اذن الكلمة הַבָּכָא .. تنطق هبخا...... وجمعها בְּכָאִים ...

ولكن בָּכָּה.....تنطق بكة ....... مستحيل ان يكون لها جمع 

اذن الكتابة مختلفة ..... النطق مختلف ..... كلمة المزمور لها جمع وهذا من ضرب الخيال ان يتحقق فى كلمة بكة 




الجانب الثانى :


הַבָּכָא تنطق ....... هبخا وهذه الكلمة اتت جمع فى صموئيل الثانى الاصحاح الخامس ... والاخبار الاولى الاصحاح الرابع عشر وهى בְּכָאִים

اذن لندع الكتاب يتكلم ويحدد لنا.. وهذا القضية لم يرد عليها الزميل لانها تحسم القضية تماما من كل الجذور ....


تعالوا نفتح سفر صموئيل ونقرا الاعداد :

22 ثم عاد الفلسطينيون فصعدوا ايضا وانتشروا في وادي الرفائيين. 23 فسال داود من الرب فقال لا تصعد بل در من ورائهم وهلم عليهم مقابل اشجار البكا. 24 وعندما تسمع صوت خطوات في رؤوس اشجارالبكا حينئذ احترص لانه اذ ذاك يخرج الرب امامك لضرب محلة الفلسطينيين. 


اذن حضرتك جاى تتكلم فى اية الكتاب المقدس نقسه وضح اين هى وقفل القضية وحضرتك مش قدرت ترد على هذا الامر 

اذن الكتاب حدد موقع القضية بكل صراحة ووضوح


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 مايو 2010)

منطقية القضية فى تطبيق المعانى ​



منطق تطبيق التطابق بهذا الوضع هو خطا وقع فيه كل شخص مسلم وسوف اريك الوضع ولكن من جهة اخرى :




 يتبيّن لنا من ضمن  معاني " بكّة" الكثيرة  الاتى  :





1- الزحام







2- دق الأعناق






3- معناها مكة.​








المحور الاول : الزحام 


المحور الثالث وهو وجه الشبه معنى ..


أولاً :إن كان المعنى لإسم الوادي هذا هو " الزحام " 

كما قال قتادة: إن الله بَكَّ به الناس جميعا، فيصلي النساء أمام الرجال، ولا يفعل ذلك ببلد غيرها.




اين التطابق بين بكة الوهمية والمزعومة وبين معانى الكلمة فى المزمور 

​​







الزحام المُسمى به هذا الوادي كما يراه المسلمين , فهو زحام الناس بعضها لبعض ومنها من يرى لتصادم ارجل الناس من الزحام ومنها من يرى لزحام الناس فيصلى النساء امام الرجال​


فيقول قتادة: إن الله بَكَّ به الناس جميعا، فيصلي النساء أمام الرجال، ولا يفعل ذلك ببلد غيرها.



ويقول علماء المسلمين يزدحمون يبك بعضُهم بعضًا، ويصلي بعضهم بين يدي بعض ويمر بعضهم بين يدي بعض


وقيل بكة لتباك الناس بأقدامهم قدام الكعبة


وقيل إنما سميت بكة لأن الأقدام تبك بعضها بعضا




اثبِت يا فاضِل ... اثبِت يا أستاذ ..​ 
هل من معانى كلمة هبخا فى المزمور انها تعنى تصادم الارجل الناس ببعض او لانهم يصلوا امام بعض 







​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 مايو 2010)

المحور الثالث وهو وجه الشبه معنى ..




ثانياً :إن كان المعنى لإسم بكة هذا هو " دق الاعناق"​









يقول علماء المسلمين 

وقيل : البك : دق العنق ، سميت بذلك؛ لأنها كانت تدق أعناق الجبابرة .


يقولون ايضا :

والبك أيضا دق العنق ، وكأنها سميت بكة لأن الجبابرة تندق أعناقهم إذا أرادوها بسوء


​









وادي بكة الذي يمر به الحجاج وعنده تدق الاعناق .. ينطبِق حتى الآن على وادي بكة بمكة فقط وليس وادى هبخا فى المزمور .. ولايجد علماؤك مفراً منالإقرار بذلِك وإن كانوا لم يُبصروا بعد ...!!!
هل يستطيع اى فرد على وجة الكرة الارضية ان يثبت انى من معانى الكلمة فى المزمور هبخا انها تعنى دق الاعناق هذا مستحيل 


اذن معانى كلمة بكة الوهمية والمزعومة لا تنطبق باى شكل من الاشكال على معنى كلمة هبخا لانها لا تعنى دق الاعناق 

اذن يظل السؤال ان كانت لا تنطبق فى النطق او الكتابة او المعانى اذن ما علاقة هبخا الذى ذكرها المزمور ببكة او مكة 

نتحدى ان يثبت شخص على الارض تتطابق بين نطق الكلمة او كتابة الكلمة او معانى الكلمة ​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 مايو 2010)

المحور الثالث وهو وجه الشبه معنى ..

ثالثاً : إن كان المعنى لإسم الوادي هذا هو" مكة "









الاحتمال الاول مكة حينما تترجم للعبرية تصبح هكذا ..... وهذا طبعا لقاموس دافيد ايلون وفسخ شنعار قاموس عربى عبرى 



מֶכָּה



أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ أَدْرَى بِشِعَابِهَا

אַנְשֵׁי מֶכָּה מַכִּירִים [יוֹתֵר מֵאֲחֵרִים] אֶת שְׁבִילֶיהָ





מֶכָּה الحروف هى } ميم – كاف – هى{

اما المزمور فهذة هى الكلمة :
הַבָּכָא



الحروف هى } هى – بيت – خاف- أليف{


1- لا يوجد اى تتطابق بين الاحتمال الاول والمزمور _هذة مكة ( النطق العبرى سوف يكون هكذا مكة ) والمزمور هبخا _

اذن لا يوجد اى تطابق بين بكة وهبخا


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 مايو 2010)

اذن نعيد ترتيب النقاط مرة ثانية :

الاول: لا يوجد اى تطابق بين النطق الاصلى للكلمة العبرية "هبخا" وكلمة بكة الوهمية والمزعومة  النطق مختلف 180 درجة 

الثانى : لا يوجد اى تطابق بين حروف الكلمة العبرية الاصلية الموجودة فى المزمور وبين بكة 


اذن الكلمة הַבָּכָא .. تنطق هبخا...... وجمعها בְּכָאִים ...

ولكن בָּכָּה.....تنطق بكة ....... مستحيل ان يكون لها جمع 


هذا هو النطق والكلمة مكتوبة وهبخا يوجد لها جمع ولكن بكة مستحيل ان يكون لها اى تطابق ينادى به عاقل فى هذا التوضيح


ثالثا : معانى كلمة بكة وهى الزحام ودق الاعناق ومكة هذه المعانى ليست لها علاقة بمعانى كلمة المزمور هبخا .. فالكلمة فى المزمور لا تعنى الزحام ولا تعنى دق الاعناق ولا تعنى مكة اذن اين التطابق 



فى الثلاثة حالات لا يوجد اى نطقة لتفكير فى تطابق بين الاثنين


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (24 مايو 2010)

ترجمة البكاء ​ 
نبدا فى هذا الشريط الرد على المشككين والذين يرمون بالشبهات عن طريق عدم فهم الامر والتدليس على فهم الاخرين 

رقم (1) يقول المشكك 







تبدا الشبهة هنا للضحك على المسلمين فى ان كلمة وحدة فقط هى من تعنى البكاء لكى يبنى عليها الموضوع الخطا لكى لا ينكشف الامر فى التعامل مع القواميس 

الكلمة الثانية بخا وهى الاتية :









تعنى بكى وهى فعل 


وتعنى البكاء ايضا بهذا الوضع :










اذن لا داعى للتدليس فى الامر .. ولكن المحور الان هو الكلمة الاولى وهى :

בָּכָא .. تنطق بخا

هل هذه الكلمة تعنى البكاء  هذا هو المحور الحقيقى والذى تدور عليها هذا النقطة 

رقم (2) يقول المشكك 










 هذا تعتيم على الامور لكى لا تظهر الحقيقة 

فانا اقول هل لو شخص ترجم بكة الوهمية الموجودة فى القران هل سوف تعنى البكاء 

هل يوجد وادى فى السعودية اسمه وادى البكاء  !!!!!

هل من ضمن معانى بكة الوهمية الموجودة فى القران انها تعنى البكاء .. هذا لا يوجد اطلاقا 


ولكن من معانى كلمة هبخا المذكورة فى المزمور هى البكاء وتترجم الى البكاء 
فيسمى وادى البكاء 

العبرية ..(عميق هبخا ) ..... الترجمة (وادى البكاء )

القران يقول بكة .... اين الاتفاق بين السماء والارض


يتبع مع تفنيد باقى الشبهات المزيفة ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2010)

ربنا يباركك اخي
أكمل 
متابع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

يدوم صليبك اخي الكريم متاااااااااااااابعه


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (24 مايو 2010)

رقم (3) يقول المشكك 






للاسف هذا كلام خطا تماما 

حتى القواميس الكترونية الذى ليس لها علاقة بالدين تثبت عكس كلامه 

نبدا بالقواميس الكترونية وبعدها سوف نثبت من القواميس المعتمدة المكتوبة ما نقول وسنرى هل سوف يرد ام سوف يتجاهل ويعاند المشكك فى ذلك

نبدا بالقواميس المتخصصة الكترونية  حتى نصل الى جوجل 


القاموس الاول :​ 






ناخد القاموس بوضع اخر :












القاموس الثانى :








 
نفعل العكس ونكتب البكاء :













القاموس الثالث :










يتبـــــــــــــع​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (24 مايو 2010)

القواميس اللغوية والكتابية المتخصصة فى اللغة العبرية :

القاموس الاول :








قال فى صفحة 70 فى العمود الاول فى نهايته 
انها تعنى البكاء 


القاموس الثانى :



















القاموس الثالث :















​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (25 مايو 2010)

القاموس الرابع :​ 













 

اذن القاموس يثبت انها تعنى البكاء مثل كلمتين ايضا 
ويترجم الكلمة وادى البكاء 

ولكن تعالوا نرى معنى الاختصار i.q من القاموس نفسه ماذا تعنى :












القاموس يثبت بكل قوة انها تعنى البكاء 

يتبع ​


----------



## crusader (22 يونيو 2010)

ههههههه المهم أن النبؤة ديه أنا سمعتها مليار مرة و بردوا بيصروا يظهروا جهلهم

أولا قد ذكرت كلمة وادي البكاء في ترانيم الصليبيين فرسان الهيكل "salve regina" الخاصة بالحج لأورشليم و قرنوها بالبكاء و النص أهوه

in hac *lacrimarum* *valle*.Eia, ergo, advocata nostra, illos tuos 
نبكي و ننوح في وادي البكاء التفت الي دعواي كعظيم نعمتك 

مع العلم أن اللاتيني هو أصل كل الترجمات الأوروبية
يبقي من أيام الصليبيين و أحنا عارفين أنه وادي العياط مش مألفينها
اللفظ العبري المستخدم في المزمور 
עֹבְרֵי, בְּעֵמֶק ((((_*הַבָּכָא*_--))) מַעְיָן יְשִׁיתוּהוּ;
גַּם-בְּרָכוֹת, יַעְטֶה מוֹרֶה.

*הַבָּכָא*
*و يعني الدموع يبقي وادي الدموع أرجزك عزيزي المسلم أستخدم ترجمة جوجل ولا* *تصدقني*
*7en th koiladi tou ))klauqmwnos(( eis topon on eqeto kai gar eulogias dwsei o nomoqetwn*

*و أدي الترجمة اليوناني كحسب الترجمة السبعونية في القرن الثاني و الثالث قبل الميلاد*
*معلش هو أنا لما عملتلها copy paste الكلمات أتقلبت لكن أعدل الكلمة دي و حطها علي جوجل*

*))klauqmwnos (( *
*المعني هو النحيب*

*أظن بقا أن الموضوع خلصان لأن الأمبراطورية الرومانية كانت بتتكلم لاتيني اليهود بيتكلموا عبري و الأمبراطورية البيزنطية بتتكلم يوناني يبقا العالم كله متفق أنه عياط كاثوليك و أرثوذوكس و يهود*


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (23 أبريل 2011)

للرفع... وننتظر


----------



## تيمو (24 أبريل 2011)

المشكلة يا صديقي أن قاريء هذا النص لا يعرف عن العبرية شيء

مثلاً في النص العبري فبكا مكتوبة بأل التعريف
הַבָּכָא

ה

الهاء في بداية النص في العبري تعني أل التعريف وهي لا تُعطى لأسماء مدن ومناطق وقد يختلف المعنى لو وضعت أل التعريف لاسم مدينة ، مثلاً: في العبرية إذا قال الأردن يعني بها نهر الأردن وإذا قال أردن فهي دولة الأردن

فالأمر محسوم بأل التعريف ، وبمعرفة بسيطة لقواعد اللغة العبرية ... فلا يُقال المكة بل مكة ، ولا العمّان بل عمّان ! فهذا يعني باختصار أن البكة لا يجوز تفسيرها على أنها اسم مدينة بل اسم مكان 

مجهود تشكرون عليه


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (1 مايو 2011)

للرفع


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (1 مايو 2011)

עברי בעמק הבכא מעין ישיתוהו גם ברכות יעטה מורה׃


هذا النص الاصلى والكلمة ملونه ... فنقول على اى اساس تم ربط هذه الكلمة بمكة 
ما هى الاساس الذى عليها فى التشابه قام عليها هذا الادعاء المضلل ؟؟

ننتظر الاجابة


----------



## مريم70 (2 مايو 2011)

بكل صراحة الاخوة المسيحيين قدموا ادلة دامغة ومعمقة ومذيلة بالادلة و البراهين على ردودهم وهذا دليل على سعة اطلاعهم وقدراتهم العظيمة في الاستنتاج والرط و التحليل و العليل و البحث الاكاديمي العلمي  
فالف شكر على مجهوداتكم هذه واتمنى ان تجيبونني بنفس الاسلوب في موضوع ساطرحه فيما بعد 
ربنا يرعاكم


----------

